# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة >  ذكرياتك في العيد

## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته




كل سنة و انتم طيبين و بخير يا رب و عيد سعيد و مبارك عليكم جميعاً أخواني و أخواتي الغاليين

دنت منا الايام الجميلة أيام عيد الأضحي المبارك أعاده الله علينا جميعاً بالخير و اليمن و البركات

كلٌ منا له ذكريات مرت به يتذكرها كلما مرت عليه تلك الايام ...ذكريات طفولة عشناها و استمتعنا بها

تعالوا نرجع بالذاكرة و نتذكر معاً ذكرياتنا في العيد ..اطرف المواقف..المواقف التي لا تنسي 

اسمحوا لي أبدأ بذكرياتي مع العيد:

[frame="7 70"]العيد دوماً كان مصدر فرحة لي ففيه تتجمع كل العائلة 
و هذا التجمع يمثل لي أهمية قصوي ، كنا دوماً نتجمع في بيت جدتي رحمها الله 
و كان طبعا لبس العيد الجديد من أهم الأولويات وقتها  ::  اول يوم العيد دوماً نلبس 
اللبس الجديد و ننزل لنشتري ما بدا لنا اي شئ ليس له أهمية لكن في الآخر نشتري 
و بس  :good: 
كنا فيما مضي نذبح الخروف في بيتنا و بجد كانت مأساة لي حيث اني لا أحب لحم
الخروف و الا اي شئ له علاقة به و كانت تلك الرائحة تمكث في أنفي طوال أيام العيد
لكني تعودت منذ صغري أن اقف وقت الذبح و أكبر و ادعو الله فوالدتي رحمها الله عرفتني
ان كل قطرة دم تغفر لي ذنب و تحط عني خطيئة و بعدما كبرت تبدل الموقف و أصبحنا
نذبح الخروف خارج المنزل و طبعاً انا من تدبست في هذا الموضوع فأذهب مع والدي 
من بدري للجزار و أصلي العيد في المسجد القريب منه و الطريف اني أسمع نفس
الخطبة بكل مشتملاتها في هذا المسجد كل عيد أضحي ...سبحان الله 
و أتذكر اول مرة ذهبت إلي هذه المهمة أخذت معي جوانتي جراحة اشتريته من
الصيدلية حتي لا تتسخ يدي بأي شئ رغم اني لا ألمس أي شئ لكن الإحتياط واجب  ::  
و بعدما فرغ الجزار من تقطيع كل شئ  و وضع لي الشنط بالعربية فناداني و قال :
" يا دكتور نسيتي ..." فلم ألتفت له حيث اني لست دكتورة فكررها و لم انتبه إلا عندما
نبهني قريب لي كان معنا و اكتشفت ان الناس هناك معتقدة اني دكتورة لأني البس
جوانتي جراحة  :: 
أيام جميلة و مفترجة يا رب يسعد الجميع و يجعل كل ايامنا أعياد
في إنتظار ذكرياتكم في العيد
دمتم بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،،[/frame]

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

حلوة خالص الذكريات عموما سواء فى العيد او غيره 

انا اكيد هكتبلك ذكرياتى بس مش دلوقتى نظرا لازدحام السيرفر اللى ممكن يطلع عينى عشان يرد عليكى 

انا اصلا خايفة الرد ده مش يوصل

استنينى يا قمر بذكرياتى 

تسلم ايدك وكل سنة وانتى طيبة

----------


## قلب مصر

دائما أشعر بمواضيعك يا ريهام بروح العائلة الجميلة ودفئها الأصيل
موضوع جميل كعادة مواضيعك 
بالنسبة لذكرياتى مع العيد الكبير
فدى ليها مجلدات ومجلدات بس انا هكتفى منها ببعض المواقف الطريفة اللى كانت بتحصلنا فى العيد
بصوا أنا مش عايزة تريقة  :: 
أنا هبتدى بالسنة اللى فاتت 
وحيث أن والدى الحبيب كان مسافر وزوجى العزيز كان مسافر هو أيضا فى وقت العيد
فأنا اللى اتدبست فى شراء الخروف بمعرفتى 
وبحكم أن أنا بترعب من الخروف رعب محصلش يعنى
فأخدت معايا ولادى الاتنين يوسف 4 سنين وباسين سنتين ونصف  - سنهم السنة اللى فاتت - قال يعنى هما اللى هيشجعونى  :: 
المهم احنا طبعا بنشترى الخروف ونجيبه البيت عندنا وفيه اوضة فوق السطوح عندنا بنحط فيها الخروف وفى الغالب دايما بنشتريه يوم الوقفة أو قبل الوقفة بيوم علشان نقلل أيام التعامل مع الخروف
المهم ذهبت بمنتهى الشجاعة الوهمية للجزار اللى بنتعامل معاه واتفرجت على الخرفان وطلبى مكانش موجود عنده فعمل تليفون لجزار صديقه قريب وبعت ليه الخروف 
وطبعا يعنى عايزة اقولك ان فى فترة انتظار مجئ الباشا الخروف كنت عمالة بشجع فى يوسف وياسين ويعنى قال ايه انى اشجع واحدة فى الدنيا
ومافيش 10 دقايق سمعنا دوشة فى الشارع وهرج ومرج والناس كلها بتجرى قلت خير يارب فيه ايه
مافيش شوية ولقينا الخروف اللى مفروض انه جاى عندنا البيت بعد شوية هرب من الناس اللى ماسكينة والشارع كله بيجرى وراه
وهوا بحكم ان المكان اللى انا كنت موجودة فيه مكان تجمع الخرفان فأنا لقيته هاجم عليا وبيجرى فى اتجاهى - قال ملقاش غيرى اللى يجرى ناحيتها - كأنه حاسس بمدى حبى الشديد ليه وشجاعتى قدامه 
طبعا انا شفته جاى كدة شيلت يوسف على ايد وياسين على الأيد التانية وطلعت اجرى فى الشارع والخروف ورايا كأنه مش شايف غيرى وسط الناس دى كلها ..............................
مش عايزة اقولك كان يوم ما يعلم بيه إلا ربنا  :: 
الحمد لله عدت على خير وقدرت انفد من تحت أيد الخروف قبل ما يحصلنى أنا والعيال وطلع الجرى نص الجدعنة زى ما بيقولوا 
هبقى اجى تانى واحكيلكم على مواقف تانية أصل العيد الكبير دا مالوش حل معايا
كل سنة وانتى طيبة يا ريهام 
فكرتينى ولو انى مش قادرة انسى المواقف دى ابدا  ::

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الأخت الغالية boukybouky

دائما تأتينا بمواضيع جميلة في مناسباتنا الجميلة ....
كل عام وأنتِ بخير وكل أبناء مصر بخير ....
لي عودة ان شاء الله بكتيب من الذكريات يادكتورة بوكي بوكي .....
ومش قادرة أوصفلك كنت هموت من الضحك علي موقف الغالية قلب مصر ومتخيلة الموقف الي حصل لها ....
 أصل أنا حصل لي موقف مشابه له لكن مش معايا كان جوزي هو الي بيهاجمة الخروف وأنا الي واقفة بتفرج علية ولا كأني أعرفة ...
سيبتة هو يتعامل معاه والحمد لله أقنعة في النهاية أنة يتراجع عن الهجوم ويستسلم .....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*[frame="2 80"]اختى الرقيقه بوكى بوكى 
موضوع جميل 
وسيفتح ابواب وشبابيك الذكريات الجميله 
مش حاقول لك على ذكريات الطفولة ولا الشباب 
ولكن حاقول لك احلى عيد اضحى عشته 
حينما قالت لى زوجتى ان الطبيبه اخبرتها ان موعد ولادتها لاول مولود لنا حيكون فى العيد 
طبعا 
نسيت كل شىء وبدات افكر فى الخطوات الواجب توافرها لهذا الامر 
المستشفى  - الدكتورة - المواصلات - مين مسافر ومين موجود ومين فى اجازة 
المهم 
يوم الوقفه  قمت بمجهود فوق طافة البشر فى توزيع اللحم على بعض المعارف والاقارب وكل ده ومعايا زوجتى وهى زى الجن لا الجن نفسه يخاف منها 
اول يوم العيد زبح الخروف وتنظيف  البيت بعد الذبح وتوزيع اللحم وزيارات للاقارب والاهل كل ده وزوجتى معايا زى الجن 
روحت بالليل بصراحه بقى مستووووووووووى 
ادور على حد يشيلنى ويحطنى على السرير ويغطينى ويطفى النور 
بعد صلاة الفجر 
فوجئت بزوجتى اللى زى الجن بتصحينى من النوم 
وبتقولى انا حاولد دلوقتى 
يالهوووووووووووووووووووووووووووى دلوقتى 
مين فين كام 
اروح لمين واقول يامين يلحقنى 
اه افتكرت اكلم امى فى التليفون 
لالالالالالالالالالالالالا 
اكلم امها 
لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
اخدها المستشفى وبعدين اكلمهم 
لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
اخدها فى العربيه واعدى على اختها او اختى ونروح المستشفى 
لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا  لالالالالالالالالالالالالا
مش عارف اعمل ايه 
سالتها طيب عاوزه ايه 
قالت لى 
هو لسه بدرى بس تعالى ودينى عند امى ومن هناك نروح المستشفى 
طيب  قالتها باستسلام وكانه حل للموقف اللى انا فيه 
نزلنا الشوارع فاضية 
تانى يوم العيد ومفيش اى شىء 
رحت لامها 
وكأنى رحت بيها  قناة الجزيرة الفضائية 
حوالى ربع ساعة 
وكان البيت اتملى  اخوتها واخواتى وناس معرفهمش من الاقارب والجيران 
وبدء المؤتمر  القومى للنساء 
تجهيز الشنطة 
الاكل 
اكل للمولود 
فلوس زيادة احتياطى 
كلم الدكتورة فلانه 
اتصل بالدكتور علان 
الساعة 10 صباحا اتحرك الموكب  
وصلنا المستشفى 
ادارة المستشفى مشكوره رفضت دخول كل الناس 
سمحت لى وباختها فقط بالدخول معها 
والباقى امام باب المستشفى 
ساعات  وصريخ والام 
والدكتورة عادى جدا  وتقولى لسه بدرى 
اذا كان وراك مشوار روحه 
الصريخ يعلو 
بدات اتنرفز 
الممرضه تنادى عليه وتقول لى مكالمة تليفونية لك 
وجدت امى على التليفون قلت لها على الوضع 
وانى حاطلب من الدكتورة تعمل لها عملية قيصرية 
طبعا سمعت ما لذ وطاب من الشتائم والسباب 
وان ده شىء طبيعى ولكش دعوة 
وانزل من حجرتها وروح اقعد مع اخواتك امام باب المستشفى 
اذان المغرب  الله اكبر الله اكبر 
مع صوت الاذان 
صوت زغروته طويله 
رفعت بصرى نحو شباك الحجرة 
اخت زوجتى تشاور لى وتقو لى اطلع مبروك يا ابو فاطمة 
بكيت 
وضحكت 
ودخلت المستشفى وصعدت لحجرة زوجتى ورايت فاطمة 
كانت احلى هدية من الرحمن  فى اجمل عيد 
ومازلت احتفل بعيد ميلادها حتى الان فى ثانى ايام عيد 
واصبحت من التقسيمات اثناء توزيع لحم العيد 
ما تنساش  لحمة عيد ميلاد فاطمة 
شكرا لك اختى الرقيقه  واسف على الاطالة 
[][/frame]*

----------


## بنت شهريار

> كل سنة و انتم طيبين و بخير يا رب و عيد سعيد و مبارك عليكم جميعاً أخواني و أخواتي الغاليين
> 
> دنت منا الايام الجميلة أيام عيد الأضحي المبارك أعاده الله علينا جميعاً بالخير و اليمن و البركات
> 
> كلٌ منا له ذكريات مرت به يتذكرها كلما مرت عليه تلك الايام ...ذكريات طفولة عشناها و استمتعنا بها
> 
> تعالوا نرجع بالذاكرة و نتذكر معاً ذكرياتنا في العيد ..اطرف المواقف..المواقف التي لا تنسي


كل سنه وانتى طيبه يابوكى
وعيد سعيد عليكى وعلينا جميعا يارب
ذكرياتى فى العيد مش كتير
بس الموقف اللى بفتكرة دايما
اننا متعودين كلنا اول يوم العيد نفطر فى بيت جدى وجدتى
وكل الاحفاد تقريبا فى سن متقارب بينا
وكان اكبرنا وقتها لا يتعدى 8 سنين
وكنا حوالى  5
وكنا عاملين دوشه اوى وعمالين نلعب
وجه جدو زعقلنا اكتر من مرة
وفى الاخر بينى وبينكم جه ضربنا علشان نبطل دوشه
بس على ميييييييييييييين
اعلنا الحرب عليهم
وتم اعداد الخطه
مسكنا انا وبنت عمتى فى بعض
ونزلنا طححححححححححححن وعياط
وطبعا واحدة من باقى العصابه راحت جررررررى تنادى لحد من الكبار
ومن كتر الزعيق اتجمعوا كلهم
اما بقى الاتنين الفاضلين
كانوا ولاد عمى
تسللوا الى المطبخ
وكان المتفق عليه انهم هاياخدوا الملح يزودوا بيه الشوربه
علشان نضايقهم فى الاكل
ودخلوا الاتنين المطبخ
وجابوا الملح اللى المفروض ان لونه ابيض
وحطوا منه فى الشوربه
وحبوا يتوصوا كمان حطوا فى الخضار
وتقلوا الكميه من كتر غيظهم بقى
وجت ساعه الصفر
وتجهيز الااااااااااااكل
وطبعا احنا اتامرنا وعاوزين اكل جاهو وجبنا دليفرى
وابتدوا ياكلوا
ويطلع فى الاكل فانيلياااااااااااااااااا
وربع خروف مطبوخ كله فانيليا
يعنى لاتزود ميه علشان الملح يخف
ولا له اى حل 
هههههههههههههه
وباظت الاكله وجدو اتنررررررررررررفز اوى
واحنا نضححححححححححححححححك
والستات هم اللى شالو الليله كلها
محدش اكتشف الحقيقه الا يمكن من شهريت تلاته بس
كنا قاعدي فى قاعدة صفا كلنا وبنستعيد الذكريات
وطلعنا المستخبى
وعينك ماتشوف الا النور
اكلنا بردو ضرررررررررررررب
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

وكل سنه وانتم طيبين

----------


## jemmy

[QUOTE=boukybouky][CENTER][COLOR="Red"]السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته




كل سنة و انتم طيبين و بخير يا رب و عيد سعيد و مبارك عليكم جميعاً أخواني و أخواتي الغاليين

دنت منا الايام الجميلة أيام عيد الأضحي المبارك أعاده الله علينا جميعاً بالخير و اليمن و البركات

كلٌ منا له ذكريات مرت به يتذكرها كلما مرت عليه تلك الايام ...ذكريات طفولة عشناها و استمتعنا بها

تعالوا نرجع بالذاكرة و نتذكر معاً ذكرياتنا في العيد ..اطرف المواقف..المواقف التي لا تنسي 



[frame="10 80"]اهلا بالاخت الغاليه / بوكى 

ودائما هكذا سباقه بمواضيعك الممتازه


الحقيقه اختى الغاليه العيد له معنا جميعا زكريات جميله

ولاتنسى مع مر السنين ومع تقدم العمر فنظل نذكرها وعندما

نتذكرها تهلكنا ضحكأ .....

ومن بين هذه الذكريات التى اتذكرها كل عيد وبالخصوص اثناء صلاه العيد

فكنت يومها على ما اتذكر كان عمري تقريبا 5 او 6 سنوات 

وكنا فى زياره قصيره لالمانيا لتجهيذ منذل العائله هناك وعدنا الى مصر قبل العيد 

وكنت قد اشتريت انا واخوتى ملابس العيد من المانيا وكنت 

قد اخترت حذاء جميل جدا ماذلت اذكر ملامحه حتى هذه الساعه

وفى الصباح الباكر لبسنا ملابس العيد انا واخوتى وذهبنا لصلاه العيد مع والدى

واقيمت الصلاه ووقفنا فى الصفوف للصلاه وكل واحد يضع حذائه امامه

واتى رجل متاخر قليلا عن الصلاه ( اي بعد اقامه الصلاه )

وطبعا الراجل جاي متاخر والاماكن مزدحمه وانا واقف جنب اخويا 

واراد الرجل ان يقف بجوارنا كل هذا مافيش مشاكل

ولكن عندما اراد ان يضع حزائه فاراد ان يبعد حزائى وحزاء اخى قليلا ويضع حزائه بينهم كما يريد ان يقف بيننا

وعندما مسك حزائى واقامه من على الارض لم اتمالك نفسى 

من الصراخ ( سيب الجزمه الجديده بتاعتى سيب الجزمه )

فاخذ الرجل يهدئ من روعى يابنى ياحبيبى صلى صلى انا مش قصدى 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

طبعا كانت بهدله وبعد الصلاه بابا قالي مش هخدك معايا ابدا لصلاه بعد اليوم 

لدرجه من 5 سنوات كنا رايحين نحضر صلاه عيد من الاعياد

وقال والدى انه سيزهب معى انا للصلاه واثناء توجهنا للصلاه

هنا فى المانيا
ونحن فى السياره قال والدى لي ( اوعى تفضحنا واحنا بنصلي ذي زمان ) ههههههههههههههههههههههه

وكثير من المواقف ولكن تخوننى الذاكره الان

ولكن هذا الموقف لن انساه طوال حياتى 

اختى الكريمه بوكى اشكرك جدا جدا على هذه الاستضافه وعلى رسم البسمه على شفاهنا من خلال موضوعك هذا 

وكل عام وانتى والاسره بخير وعيد سعيد 

ومن خلال موضوعك هذا اود ان اتوجه بالتهنئه بعيد الاضحى 

المبارك الى جميع الاخوه والاخوات الاعضاء والزوار ايضا 

واقول للجميع كل عام وانتم بخير وعيد سعيد عليكم وعلينا 

وعلى الامه العربيه والاسلاميه بالخير واليمن والبركات 

ودائما فى تجمع محبوب واخوي 

فى منتدانا الموقر

كل التحيه والشكر والتقدير لكى اختى الفاضله[/frame]

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

الله ..
موضوع فى الجون يا ريهام ...
حيجمعنا على احلى الذكريات ...
تسلم ايدك والله... :good:  

حبيت بس ابدى اعجابى بالموضوع ..
ولى مداخلة طبعا باعز ذكرياتى عن العيد


قلب مصر ...
ماقلتلناش .. 
فى النهاية يعنى .. 
دبحتى الخروف والى اطلقتى صراحة خوفا منه
هههههههه
بصراحة انا متخيل شكلك انتى والعزيزان يوسف وياسين 
وانتى نازلة جرى .. والاخ الخروف وراكوووووووووو :Plane:  
منتظرين بقية اجمل ذكرياتك :good:  


الاخ اسكندرانى ...( ابو فاطمة )
ربنا يبارك لك فيها وتبقى دايما سبب الفحة والخير عليكوا

بس .........



فين بقى لحم عيد ميلاد فاطمه..؟ :2:  


ولى عوده

تحياتى  :f:

----------


## محمد نديم

السلام عليكم
عيدكم سعيد
قدمت العيد الماضي خاطرة العيد والحرفوش الصغير
والتي لا أظن أنها أعجبتكم بالصورة الواجبة
رغم أنني بذلت في كتابتها بأسلوب مشوق  الجهد الكبير وهي تحتوي على وقائع حقيقية صادفت الكثيرين منا
على اية حال للعيد الكبير أو عيد الأضحى نكهة أخرى ففيه الخروف وهذا أمر آخر يعطي للعيد الكبير فرحة أخرى وبهجة أخرى
وعلى طريقة إعلانات التشويق أقول 
انتظرونا في العيد أو قبيل العيد 
مع ذكريات الحرفوش الصغير وخروف العيد ... وياله من خروف
أستأذنكم الان لأني خارج الى عملي .... أما الخروف فلقد ربطته تحت (بير السلم) الآن
لعل وعسى ألقاه وقتا آخر ليحكي لكم هو أيضا ذكرياته مع الحرفوش الصغير.
انتظرونا .... ان شاء الله .


محمد نديم وولده حرفوش.
جزار المنتئة 
و
كباب وكفتة وخلافه.

----------


## سمـاء

العزيزة بوكى

الأصدقاء الأعزاء جميعا

كل سنة وانتم بكل خير وسعادة... 

وإن شاء الله السنة الجاية نكون فى عرفات... ياااااااااااااااااااارب

بالنسبة لى مش فاكرة ذكريات مع الخروف، لكن فاكرة موقف لبنتى الصغيرة، كان عندها سنتين أو تلاتة، يوم الوقفة فضلت تلعب مع الخروف فى الجنينة لغاية مانامت على مأمأته..

تانى يوم بعد الصلاه الجزار وصل صممت تتفرج عليه وهو بيدبح الخروف، وفعلا اتفرجت من أول بسم الله الله أكبر... لغاية ما الجزار كان بيلم العدة وماشى.....

فى الأخر لقيتها بتشاور على الراس والفروة وتقول:

 "هما مش هيركبوا راسه تانى بأه؟؟؟"

الظاهر كانت فاكراه خروف باربى..............

كل سنة والجميع بخير...

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

كويس ان السيرفر كان امبارح مزدحم عشان اشوف الذكريات الحلوة دى 

تسلم ايديكم يا جماعة وكل سنة وانتم طيبين 

انا بالنسبة للذكريات بتاعتى مفيش منها حاجات طريفة 

بس كان دايما عندنا حاجة مقدسة واحنا صغيرين لازم نستحمى حماية العيد لزوم النضافة واللبس الجديد ونقعد نتفرج ع التليفزيون ونستنى اغنية الست ام كلثوم وبعد كده نروح نصلى وطول ما انتى ماشية عمالة تعدى الجاموس والخرفان اللى مش عارفين مصيرهم ايه وهما عمالين يبصولنا بارف المهم بنروح  نصلى ولما نخرج كان فيه ناس تلاقيها واقفة بكراتين  ملبس وتديكى كيس كبير عشان انتىصحيتى بدرى ونزلتى تصلى وبعد كده ننزل نتفرج ع الدبايح وطبعا كانت من على بعد عشان ميحصلش معايا زى ما حصل مع قلب مصر هههههههه وبعد كده اخرج مع اصحابى وطبعا اول حاجة فى الخروجة نركب الحنطور ونطلع المواهب الدفينة وكنا نغنى ونسقف ولا اجدع مطربين (طبعا ده واحنا صغيرين)ولازم ولابد وحتما بعد كل حنطور نروح نصور صورة العيد اما مع الاخ بكار او مع الخروف نفسه (طبعا صور) ولازم ناكل بره فى اى مطعم (بنببقى عاوزين نفرتك العيدية على اى حاجة ههههه)
وكنا نلف شوية وبعدين نروح 

دى ذكرياتى وانا صغيرة بعد كده دلوقتى بقى مبقاش فيه اى حاجة من دول مبقتش بحب اخرج فى العيد عشان الزحمة 

بس  بجد كانت ذكريات حلوة ولحد الان بحس بحلاوة العيد وفرحته لما بسمع الحنطور او اشوف البالونات والانوار متعقلة ع المساجد 

دى ذكرياتى وكانت ايام حلوة شكرا يا بوكى انك خلتينى افتكرها تانى 

تسلم ايدك يا قمر

----------


## boukybouky

> دائما أشعر بمواضيعك يا ريهام بروح العائلة الجميلة ودفئها الأصيل
> موضوع جميل كعادة مواضيعك


يا رب يخليكي و يبارك فيكي انت و الكتاكيت الصغيرين

روح العائلة يا نهلة نشعر بها في لمتنا مع بعض و يا رب يديم علينا تجمعنا سوياً




> مافيش شوية ولقينا الخروف اللى مفروض انه جاى عندنا البيت بعد شوية هرب من الناس اللى ماسكينة والشارع كله بيجرى وراه
> وهوا بحكم ان المكان اللى انا كنت موجودة فيه مكان تجمع الخرفان فأنا لقيته هاجم عليا وبيجرى فى اتجاهى - قال ملقاش غيرى اللى يجرى ناحيتها - كأنه حاسس بمدى حبى الشديد ليه وشجاعتى قدامه 
> طبعا انا شفته جاى كدة شيلت يوسف على ايد وياسين على الأيد التانية وطلعت اجرى فى الشارع والخروف ورايا كأنه مش شايف غيرى وسط الناس دى كلها ..............................


 ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 

بجد مش قادرة اكتب من كتر الضحك

قرأت مشاركتك بالأمس و مش قدرت اكتب رد من الضحك و اليوم مازلت بضحك 

الحمد الله قدر و لطف و جت سليمة المرة ديه  :good:  

نورتي يا حبيبتي و بجد منتظرة ذكرياتك الأخري الجميلة

دمتِ بكل خير

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## دعاء الكروان

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
حبيبتى وصديقتى رورو ... جزاكِ الله خيرً ... على فتح هذا الموضووووووووووووع الجميل الدافئ
والله لقد ضحكت وأنا اقرأ ذكريات اصدقائى اللى سبقونى ... وخاصة الأخت الفاضلة (أم يوسف) 
أنا كمان ليس لى ذكريات مع الخروف فأنا ليس لى علاقة به .. ألا أكل لحمه فقط فأنا عكسك اعشق اللحم الضانى
... لكن اذكر مرة كنا بنجيب الخروف ونسيبه فى البيت بس يوم الوفقة وكنا ايام شتا زى الايام ديه اشفقنا عليه من البرد فوضعنه فى المطبخ .... وربطه البواب فى عجلة الغسالة .....وتركه ومشى وبعد فترة قليلة سمعنا خبط ورزع وزى مايكون حد هيهد الارض طبعا جرينا إلى المطبخ .... فوجئاً بالبيه الخروووووووووف اوشك على قطع الحبل وحرك الغسالة من مكانها ومفضلش غيرنا يطيح فينا .... اغلقنا باب المطبخ ونادينا على البواب .... جه وربطه كويسه وقالنا معلش عنده اكتئاب علشان بعد عن اخواته الخرفان 
من يومها واحنا بنتركه عند الجزار وبتذهب ماما واخى وبيدبحوهوه وهناك .
أما بالنسبة للعيد فسواء كان الصغير او الكبير فأهم شئ بيزعجنى فيهم او بفتكرهم بيه هووووووووو إن ماما دائما بتصحينا بدرى خوفا من ان حد يجلنا ...... ومفيش مرة حد بيجلنا ألا بالليل ...يرديك كده .... يلا معلش
*كل سنـــــــة وأنتِ والجميع بخير*

----------


## قلب مصر

ازيكم يا جماعة انا جيت تانى
بشكركم جميعا وربنا ما يوريكم تعب الأعصاب اللى انا بشوفه مع الخرفان اصلها يظهر بقت هواية 

شاعر الرومانسية 
طبعا دا اتدبح واتدبح واتدبح وتم الانتقام منه على فعلته الشنيعة  :: 
يالا الحمد لله ربنا سلمها 


هحكيلكم على مرة تانية برضه كان فيها مغامرة من اياهم مع خروف العيد
فى مرة قبل ما اتجوز راحو يجيبوا خروف العيد بس انا مكونتش معاهم والحمد لله
بس طلعت لنفس الأوضة الموجودة عندنا اللى بنحط فيها الخروف فوق السطوح لحد ما يتدبح يوم العيد
طلعت أنا وماما وسيبنا باب البيت مفتوح بحكم ان مافيش حد ساكن فى البيت غيرنا وقلنا هنشوف الأوضة ونفتحها ونحط له مية وأكل علشان هيبقى صعب نعمل الحاجات دى بعد ما يطلع لأن الخروف بيبقى فى حالة مزاجية مش مظبوطة 
وأنا كالعادة كنت رافضة اتعامل معاه نهائيا 
المهم خلاص خلصنا وقلنا ننزل قبل ما ييجوا بالخروف 
سبقت ماما بشوية كانوا هما فى الوقت دا جابوا الخروف ومش عارفين يطلعوه وعمالين بيشدوا فيه والخروف متنح فيها ومش عايز يطلع خالص
المهم قلت الحق انزل قبل ما يطلع ونتقابل فى السكة
وفجأة الخروف جاتله لوثة عقلية وقرر يطلع السلم جرى ، قلت خلاص انا رحت فى الباى باى اكيد هيشوطنى وهوا طالع 
بس صاحبنا طلع جرى جرى ولقى باب الشقة مفتوح دخل الشقة على طول 
فما كان منى إلا أنى أول ما شوفته دخل الشقة  قمت قافلة عليه الباب واحنا كلنا برة  :: 
ومش عايزة اقولكم على اللى حصل 
طبعا الشقة مكانش فيها حد لأنى انا وماما فوق ومكانش معانا المفتاح 
ولا كان مع بابا ولا أى حد المفتاح
وفضل الخروف طايح فى الشقة حوالى ساعتين على ما جابوا نجار كسر باب الشقة دا طبعا بعد محاولات فاشلة فى فتح الباب بالذوق 
ومش عايزة اقولكم الخروف كان عامل ايه فى الشقة وكأنها مرتع خاص اشتراه السيد الخروف الكبير والده ليه
وطبعا الشقة اللى كانت متوضبة علشان العيد بقت حاجة تانية خالص 
ومقدرناش ندخل نقعد فيها من البهدلة اللى كان عاملها الخروف لحد ما اتنضفت مرة تانية

مش بقولكم العيد الكبير دا أنا موعودة فيه بحاجات غريبة وعجيبة
يالا سلام دلوقتى واستنونى فى مغامرة تانية ليا مع العيد الكبير  ::

----------


## boukybouky

> *الأخت الغالية boukybouky
> دائما تأتينا بمواضيع جميلة في مناسباتنا الجميلة ....
> كل عام وأنتِ بخير وكل أبناء مصر بخير ....
> لي عودة ان شاء الله بكتيب من الذكريات يادكتورة بوكي بوكي .....
> ومش قادرة أوصفلك كنت هموت من الضحك علي موقف الغالية قلب مصر ومتخيلة الموقف الي حصل لها ....
>  أصل أنا حصل لي موقف مشابه له لكن مش معايا كان جوزي هو الي بيهاجمة الخروف وأنا الي واقفة بتفرج علية ولا كأني أعرفة ...
> سيبتة هو يتعامل معاه والحمد لله أقنعة في النهاية أنة يتراجع عن الهجوم ويستسلم .....
> 
> تحياتي 
> ليلة عشق*


أهلاً بك ليلة عشق و سعيدة ان الموضوع عجبك 
و انت بالصحة و السلام يا رب 
و أنا في إنتظارك يا قمراية و ذكرياتك مع العيد بس مش تطولي علينا
دمتِ بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> *[frame="2 80"]اختى الرقيقه بوكى بوكى 
> موضوع جميل 
> وسيفتح ابواب وشبابيك الذكريات الجميله 
> مش حاقول لك على ذكريات الطفولة ولا الشباب 
> ولكن حاقول لك احلى عيد اضحى عشته 
> 
> مع صوت الاذان 
> صوت زغروته طويله 
> رفعت بصرى نحو شباك الحجرة 
> ...


 ::   ::   ::   ::  

بجد و الله يا جماعة ربنا يسعدكم كمان و كمان علشان البسمات التي رسمتوها 

علي شفاهنا بكلامكم و ذكرياتكم الجميلة أدام الله عليكم الفرح و السرور 

ربنا يبارك في فاطمة و يخليها لك و تفرح بها و هي عروسة يا اسكندراني

و في إنتظارك مجدداً بذكرياتك الجميلة في العيد

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> كل سنه وانتى طيبه يابوكى
> وعيد سعيد عليكى وعلينا جميعا يارب
> ذكرياتى فى العيد مش كتير
> بس الموقف اللى بفتكرة دايما
> 
> وابتدوا ياكلوا
> ويطلع فى الاكل فانيلياااااااااااااااااا
> وربع خروف مطبوخ كله فانيليا
> يعنى لاتزود ميه علشان الملح يخف
> ...


و انت طيبة و بصحة و سلام يا عبير و يا رب يجعل كل أيامك عيد

و دايماً متجمعة مع عائلتك في فرح و سعادة و ربنا يخليكم لبعض

مقالب الأطفال المأسوية ديه  ::   ::  

حرام عليكم يعني يعملوها الصغار و يقعوا فيها الكبار 

في إنتظارك تاني لو افتكرتي اي شئ يتصل بالعيد 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> [frame="10 80"]اهلا بالاخت الغاليه / بوكى 
> و دائما هكذا سباقه بمواضيعك الممتازه
> 
> لدرجه من 5 سنوات كنا رايحين نحضر صلاه عيد من الاعياد
> و قال والدى انه سيزهب معى انا للصلاه و اثناء توجهنا للصلاه هنا فى المانيا
> و نحن فى السياره قال والدى لي ( اوعى تفضحنا واحنا بنصلي ذي زمان ) ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> و كثير من المواقف و لكن تخوننى الذاكره الان
> و لكن هذا الموقف لن انساه طوال حياتى 
> 
> ...


مواضيعي بتكون ممتازة بتواجدكم و مشاركتكم الأكثر من ممتازة يا جيمي

بجد كل مشاركة للأعضاء هنا أحلي من التي قبلها ما شاء الله 

أدام الله علينا البهجة و السرور بجد مواقف الصغر لا تنسي  :good:  

و انت طيب و بخير و سلام و يا رب يكون عيد سعيد عليك انت و اسرتك

و بالمناسبة بقي يا ريت تعرفنا مظاهر العيد في ألمانيا كيف يكون هناك؟؟؟

في إنتظارك و الف شكر لمرورك العطر

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

وعودة مع ذكريات العيد ... 

المرة دى هى مش ذكرى .....



نقدر نقول عليا حادثة :Fartnew:  


بصراحة انا زمان وانا صغير كنت مغلب والدى رحمة الله علية

كنا متعودين كل عيد نستقبل ناس قرايبنا .. ولحكم انى وحيد ( صفة وليس اسمى كدة ..طبعا :2:  ) كنت بستنى قرايبنا دول عشان العب مع ابنهم اللى يكبرنى بعام ..

جينا من صلاة العيد وحضرنا نفسنا لأضحية وجم الاقارب 
فى السنة دى كان عندى تقريبا 9 سنوات ..
 وكان امنيتى اركب عجل :Plane:  

فأخدت قريبى  اللى من سنى وقلت لوالدى حننزل نجيب 
عيش ناشف ومخلل لزوم الفتة عقبال ما يخلصوا

وطلّعتها فى دماغ قريبى  انه يعلمنى ركوب العجل  عند واحد 
بيأجر عجل فى الشارع اللى ورانا وطبعا قلتله انا عازمك ياراجل 

رحنا واجرنا نص ساعة...

مش ااجر عجلة واحدة عشان استفيد واتعلم ...لاء اجرت اتنين 
طبعا هو ركب عجلته ..وعقبال انا ما بدأت اعتلى كرسى المنصة
واتعامل مع عجلة القيادة ..( قصدى الجدون ) 
وكذلك دواسة البنزين ( قصدى البدالات )
واحاول احافظ على توازنى.. 
كا ن اخونا الـــ ..............( لفظ يطلق عن من يتخلى عن صديقة 
فى وقت الحاجة الية  :Ranting2:  ) طلع بعجلتة وفص ملح وداب

طبعا مكنش ينفع أضيع الفرصة ..وكمان اضيع الفلوس اللى ادفعت 
قلت والله لانا معلم نفسى بنفسى.. 
وادينا لسة بادرى واهى الشوارع لسة فاضية

مشيت والشارع كان واااااااااااااسع وفاااااااااضى
الا والاقى واحد جاى من بعييييييييييييييييد وراكب على عجلة 
وعمال بقى يروح يمين وشمال ويترقص بعجلته ( تقولوش بيغظنى ::@:  )

قلت يا واد طنث خاااااالث وابعد عن طريقة .. دا انت لسة بتتعلم
رحت ماسك شمال..
قام اخونا برضة جاى فى اتجاهى... 
قلت خلينى انا الكبير ...ورحت ماسك يمين
قام ابن ال.... الذين جاى يمين برضة .. ::@:  
وكل دة وهو بيترقص وبيضرب خمسات وغرز بعجلته :Fartnew:  

وفضلنا كدة من اول الشارع انا اروح يمين يجى يمين ... ابعد شمال يجيلى شمال
لحد ما اتقابلنا فى النص... 


طبعا مش احنا اللى اتقابلنا ..







انما كان تلاقى العجلتين وجها لوجة  ...
او بمعنى اكثر دقة بوز فى بوز :Plane:  






طبعا العجلتين فضلوا حاضنين بعض وتشابكت البدالات مع بعضها البعض 
وكأنها تتعانق احتفالا بقدوم العيد :2:  

بس بصراحة المرة دى الولد خالفنى ..
انا اترميت يمين .. وهو اتحدف شمااااال :Beer:  



وعرفت ان الاخ ... مكنش بيضرب خمسات وغرز ولا حاجة 

دة كان بيتعلم زيى .. واختار اليوم دة .. والشارع الواااااااااااااسع دة
عشان يتعلم فية... ومكنش بيغلس ولا حاجة لما كان بيجى شمال ويمين زيى
دة كان بيحاول يتفادنى هو كمان 

طبعا الوقت ضاع ... والهدوم اتقطعت ... دة غير الخدوش والسجحات .. والتورمات


ورجعت البيت من غير ولا عيش ولا مخلل 
لاء واية

قريبى .. الراجل السكرة ..
خلص وقته ورجع عجلته ورجع البيت ..


دخلت لقيته قاعد على الترابيزة ... وبراءة الاطفال فى عينية :2:  

وبيسالنى ..
انت كنت فين.................
 ::@:  



المهم طبعا عدى العيد ... وكان فريد من نوعه

لانى اول عيد ااقضية .....





فى غرفتى ....






مش عقاب من الحاج الوالد الله يرحمة ولا حاجة يعنى لا سمح الله


انما ............









كانت محاولة للأختلاء بالنفس... :Elvis:   :2:  



وكل عيد ...وانتم طيبين
وكل ذكريات .. وانتم لها وبها .. مستمتعين



 تحياتى ،،،،  :f:

----------


## totatoty

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
الله عليكى يا ريهام بجد موضوع جميل 
بالمناسبه كل سنه وانتم طيبين والف خير وسعاده يارب ودايما متجمعين فى البيت
الجميل داه وبصراحه وحشتونى اوى بس اعمل ايه الاخ الكمبيوتر زعلان منى شويه 
كل يومين يطلع فيه حاجه 
المهم يارب يكون عيد سعيد علينا كلنا والسنه الجايه يارب نكون فى الحرم او فى مدينه رسول الله (ص)امين يارب 
وكمان انا كنت خلاص هموت من الضحك على الذكريات الجميله اللى اتكتبت 
بالذات ام يوسف ربنا يخلى لها يوسف وياسين 
اسكندرانى (ابو فاطمه وصفيه ) وأخى الاكبر  اوعى تنسى لحمه عيد ميلاد فاطمه 
بنت شهريار  وسماء وjemmy
يارب مكنش نسيت حد 
انا بقى مليش فى حكايه الخروف دى خالص لانى بخاف من شكل الدم وكمان منه فخلونى بعيد عنه احسن 
بس وانا خارجه امبارح مع اختى قابلنا خروف فى الشارع هى مش بتخاف انا بقى بموت 
مش بخاف ::   بس استنيت سيادته عدى الشارع وبعدين انا اتحركت من مكانى واختى وافقه الجهه التانيه ميته على روحها من الضحك 
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## amal3

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركات

أختى الغالية ريهام   مديرة العلاقات العامة بمنتدى مصر

ورئيسة حزب التجمع ومقررة أسرة المنتدى   هههههههههه

شفتى بقى ياريهام أنت تستحقى أد أيه 

والله تستحقى أكتر من كدا  ولو كان بأيدى كنت عينتك أعلى منصب  فى الأمم المتحدة

لعل وعسى كنتى صلحتى الأمور البيظة فى الكرة الأرضية

تعرفى ياريهام    أنا حسة أنك كنتى هتعملى لقاء يتجمع فيه كل أطراف النزاع فى الكرة 

الأرضية ووقتها كانت هتتحل كل المنازعات   بس بقى هنقول ايه  ............

المهم 

كل سنة وانتم جميعا طيبين ويارب نكون جميعا على جبل عرفات فى العام المقبل

ويارب كل واحد يكون من المسعدين والصالحين الفالحين ...اللهم آمين


والله أنا سعيدة جدا جدا جدا وأنا بقرأ الموضوع والردود اللى عليه  

وعيزا اقولكم أنى فعلا دلوقت حسين بالعيد وحسيت بحلاوته ولمته

أنا فعلا فرحانة أوى ياأصدقائى وأنا فى وسط هذا الجمع الشيق الجميل 

ربنا مايحرمناش من بعض أبدا


أنا بقى ياأصدقائى العيد الأضحى بيمثلى يوم شاااااااااااااااق جدا  وأول مايقولو 

أن العيد بكرة أقول يااااااااااه بكرة يوم متعب أوى

أقولكم ليه  

أنا من أول ماتزوجت  وأحنا لازم نصحى بدرى جدا ونروح بيت عائلة زوجى  وطبعا الكل 

بيكون موجود والبيت بيشغى كبار وصغيرين وضيوف وناس داخلة وناس خارجة من أول 

الصبح بدرى لغاية بليل خالص ومرة من كتر الأرهاق أول ماروحت البيت حطيت اللية 

بتاعة الخروف على النار عشان تسيح  ومن التعب نمت وعاديكم ياأصحابى على اللى 

حصل  طبعا صحيت على صوت خبط ورزع  وكأن الدنيا بتنهد

قمت جرى لقيت اللية طبعا فحمت والجيران فى العمارة كلهم عملين يخبطو على الباب 

الحمد لله طبعا ربنا ستر وجت سليمةوالحلة البرستون بس هى اللى باظت

هههههههههههههههههههههه

يلا  بقى ............فدا الخروف واللية والعيلة واللمة وأنا وأنتم

طم تراراراا  ...طم طم    ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



بس عارفين ياأحابى أحلى حاجة بحبها فى العيد هى أيه

اول ماأعرف أن العيد بكرة  أروح أشترى بلالين كتيييييييييييييييير

وفضل طووووول الليل عمالة أنفخ فيها وأعلقها فى الشقة بتاعتى  وأسيب جزر كبير 

منهم فى الأرض وطول منا رايحة  وجاية عمالة ألعب بيهم  هههههههههههههههههه

على فكرة ...أنا عيلة أوى أوى  أستحملونى بقى  واللى جبلكم يخللكم

أنا بسبق أهه عشان محدش ينسانى فى العدية  ههههههههههههههههههه



أنا بجد بحبكم كلكم أوى  وكل سنة وأنتم كلكم طيبين وبخير وصحة 

ويارب ربنا ماينقص منا ولا واحد

آمال مصطفى*

----------


## boukybouky

> السلام عليكم
> عيدكم سعيد
> قدمت العيد الماضي خاطرة العيد والحرفوش الصغير
> والتي لا أظن أنها أعجبتكم بالصورة الواجبة
> رغم أنني بذلت في كتابتها بأسلوب مشوق  الجهد الكبير وهي تحتوي على وقائع حقيقية صادفت الكثيرين منا
> على اية حال للعيد الكبير أو عيد الأضحى نكهة أخرى ففيه الخروف وهذا أمر آخر يعطي للعيد الكبير فرحة أخرى وبهجة أخرى
> وعلى طريقة إعلانات التشويق أقول 
> انتظرونا في العيد أو قبيل العيد 
> مع ذكريات الحرفوش الصغير وخروف العيد ... وياله من خروف
> ...


اخي الكريم محمد اهلا و مرحبا بك و عيد سعيد عليك و علي أسرتك الكريمة

و نحن في إنتظار نكهة العيد الكبير  :good:  

بس خلي بالك للخروف يهرب من بير السلم  :: 

دمت بكل خير

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> العزيزة بوكى
> الأصدقاء الأعزاء جميعا
> كل سنة وانتم بكل خير وسعادة... 
> وإن شاء الله السنة الجاية نكون فى عرفات... ياااااااااااااااااااارب
> بالنسبة لى مش فاكرة ذكريات مع الخروف، لكن فاكرة موقف لبنتى الصغيرة، كان عندها سنتين أو تلاتة، يوم الوقفة فضلت تلعب مع الخروف فى الجنينة لغاية مانامت على مأمأته..
> تانى يوم بعد الصلاه الجزار وصل صممت تتفرج عليه وهو بيدبح الخروف، وفعلا اتفرجت من أول بسم الله الله أكبر... لغاية ما الجزار كان بيلم العدة وماشى.....
> فى الأخر لقيتها بتشاور على الراس والفروة وتقول:
>  "هما مش هيركبوا راسه تانى بأه؟؟؟"
> الظاهر كانت فاكراه خروف باربى..............
> كل سنة والجميع بخير...


و انت طيبة و بصحة و سلام يا سماء 
يا رب يتقبل منا و منك و يكتبلنا الحج ان شاء الله  :f2: 
عارفة يا سماء فيه ناس فاكرة ان الأطفال لو شافت الخروف و هو بيذبح ده شئ 

صعب بس سبحان الله لما بنتعود منذ الصغر ان ده طبيعي و نقف و نتعلم ان نقول 

الله اكبر بيكون عادي و بيطون مفهومنا عن تلك الأمور صح في الكبر لأنها شعيرة 

من شعائر الله  و ما شاء الله الأطفال بتتفاعل بشكل تلقائي جداً في هذا الموضوع

و بتكون ردودهم عسل بجد ..ربنا يخلي لك بنتك و يفرحك بها يا رب و دايماً يجمعنا في الخير

دمتِ بكل خير

في رعاية الله ،،

----------


## boukybouky

> كويس ان السيرفر كان امبارح مزدحم عشان اشوف الذكريات الحلوة دى 
> تسلم ايديكم يا جماعة وكل سنة وانتم طيبين 
> انا بالنسبة للذكريات بتاعتى مفيش منها حاجات طريفة 
> بس كان دايما عندنا حاجة مقدسة واحنا صغيرين لازم نستحمى حماية العيد لزوم النضافة واللبس الجديد ونقعد نتفرج ع التليفزيون ونستنى اغنية الست ام كلثوم وبعد كده نروح نصلى وطول ما انتى ماشية عمالة تعدى الجاموس والخرفان اللى مش عارفين مصيرهم ايه وهما عمالين يبصولنا بارف المهم بنروح  نصلى ولما نخرج كان فيه ناس تلاقيها واقفة بكراتين  ملبس وتديكى كيس كبير عشان انتىصحيتى بدرى ونزلتى تصلى وبعد كده ننزل نتفرج ع الدبايح وطبعا كانت من على بعد عشان ميحصلش معايا زى ما حصل مع قلب مصر هههههههه وبعد كده اخرج مع اصحابى وطبعا اول حاجة فى الخروجة نركب الحنطور ونطلع المواهب الدفينة وكنا نغنى ونسقف ولا اجدع مطربين (طبعا ده واحنا صغيرين)ولازم ولابد وحتما بعد كل حنطور نروح نصور صورة العيد اما مع الاخ بكار او مع الخروف نفسه (طبعا صور) ولازم ناكل بره فى اى مطعم (بنببقى عاوزين نفرتك العيدية على اى حاجة ههههه)
> وكنا نلف شوية وبعدين نروح 
> دى ذكرياتى وانا صغيرة بعد كده دلوقتى بقى مبقاش فيه اى حاجة من دول مبقتش بحب اخرج فى العيد عشان الزحمة 
> بس  بجد كانت ذكريات حلوة ولحد الان بحس بحلاوة العيد وفرحته لما بسمع الحنطور او اشوف البالونات والانوار متعقلة ع المساجد 
> دى ذكرياتى وكانت ايام حلوة شكرا يا بوكى انك خلتينى افتكرها تانى 
> تسلم ايدك يا قمر


 ::   ::   ::  

بجد ضحكتيني يا ميرا علي موضوع حماية العيد ديه ههههههههه

و ما شاء الله يعني العيد كان فرصة لإظهار المواهب الغنائية العظيمة  :: 

أكيد طبعاً بهجة العيد في الصغر تختلف كلية عن الآن و أتساءل في بعض الاحيان 

هل الصغار الآن يشعرون بما كنا نشعر به في نفس سنهم؟؟ ان الحياة برتمها السريع

جعلت كل شئ مختلف حتي الشعور بالمناسبات الحلوة  :2:  

الشكر لك يا ميرا لمشاركتنا ذكرياتك يا جميل

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> حبيبتى وصديقتى رورو ... جزاكِ الله خيرً ... على فتح هذا الموضووووووووووووع الجميل الدافئ
> والله لقد ضحكت وأنا اقرأ ذكريات اصدقائى اللى سبقونى ... وخاصة الأخت الفاضلة (أم يوسف) 
> أنا كمان ليس لى ذكريات مع الخروف فأنا ليس لى علاقة به .. ألا أكل لحمه فقط فأنا عكسك اعشق اللحم الضانى
> ... لكن اذكر مرة كنا بنجيب الخروف ونسيبه فى البيت بس يوم الوفقة وكنا ايام شتا زى الايام ديه اشفقنا عليه من البرد فوضعنه فى المطبخ .... وربطه البواب فى عجلة الغسالة .....وتركه ومشى وبعد فترة قليلة سمعنا خبط ورزع وزى مايكون حد هيهد الارض طبعا جرينا إلى المطبخ .... فوجئاً بالبيه الخروووووووووف اوشك على قطع الحبل وحرك الغسالة من مكانها ومفضلش غيرنا يطيح فينا .... اغلقنا باب المطبخ ونادينا على البواب .... جه وربطه كويسه وقالنا معلش عنده اكتئاب علشان بعد عن اخواته الخرفان 
> من يومها واحنا بنتركه عند الجزار وبتذهب ماما واخى وبيدبحوهوه وهناك .
> أما بالنسبة للعيد فسواء كان الصغير او الكبير فأهم شئ بيزعجنى فيهم او بفتكرهم بيه هووووووووو إن ماما دائما بتصحينا بدرى خوفا من ان حد يجلنا ...... ومفيش مرة حد بيجلنا ألا بالليل ...يرديك كده .... يلا معلش
> *كل سنـــــــة وأنتِ والجميع بخير*


ازيك يا دودو عاملةايه و الف سلامة عليكي يا قمراية و يا رب يطمنا عليكي و تبقي في أحسن صحةو أفضل حال

و انت طيبة يا رب و بخير و سلام 

هو في العيد عادة يا دودو الواحد مش بيعرف ينام علشان اللي جاي و اللي رايح و الل مقيم عندنا  :: 

موسم بقي و عيد و الدنيا هيصة بما فيه الكفاية ...

يارب يجمعكم في الخير دايماً انت و اسرتك

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> ازيكم يا جماعة انا جيت تانى
> بشكركم جميعا وربنا ما يوريكم تعب الأعصاب اللى انا بشوفه مع الخرفان اصلها يظهر بقت هواية 
> 
> فما كان منى إلا أنى أول ما شوفته دخل الشقة  قمت قافلة عليه الباب واحنا كلنا برة 
> ومش عايزة اقولكم على اللى حصل 
> طبعا الشقة مكانش فيها حد لأنى انا وماما فوق ومكانش معانا المفتاح 
> ولا كان مع بابا ولا أى حد المفتاح
> وفضل الخروف طايح فى الشقة حوالى ساعتين على ما جابوا نجار كسر باب الشقة دا طبعا بعد محاولات فاشلة فى فتح الباب بالذوق 
> ومش عايزة اقولكم الخروف كان عامل ايه فى الشقة وكأنها مرتع خاص اشتراه السيد الخروف الكبير والده ليه
> ...


نهلة حرام عليكي بجد مش قادرة من الضحك  ::   ::   ::   :: 

يعني افرضي كانت مامتك اللي في الشقة وقتها يبقي هي و الخروف لوحدهم !!!

و بعدين مش انت اللي اهدتيه الشقة علي طبق من فضة خلاص بقي  :good: 

كل ما تفتكري حاجة جديدة يا نهلة تعالي ..ربنا يسعدك كمان و كمان

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## يحيى زكريا

استاذى بوكى بوكى ....

كل سنه وحضرتك طيبه وبالف خير ويارب عيد أضحى سعيد على الجميع يارب...

أنا حاحكى لك على موقف كل ما ييجى عيد اضحى لازم يبقى سيد المواقف اللى فى 

ذاكرتى ومن غير تطويل حاحكى على طول...

كنت فى الجيش وفى منطقة القنطره سنة يمكن 71 أو 72 قبل حرب اكتوبر وكان داخل

 العيد الكبير وكنا انا وزمايلى عندنا حله او حلتين مع طبقين تلاته مع علبه سمن وشويه 

بصل وشويه قوطه وملح وفلفل اسود وشطه لان زمايلى الله يمسيهم بالخير ان كانوا 

عايشين ويرحمهم ان كان اخدهم الى جواره كانوا غاويين ياخدوا اكل الجيش مثلا لو 

فاصوليا ولا بطاطس ولا اى خضار يرموا الدمعه بتاعت الجيش ويعملوا هم تسبيكه تانيه 

للاكل بس الحقيقه كان اكلهم جميل جدا يالنسبه لطبيخ الجيش المهم هم كانوا يطبخوا 

وانا كان على غسيل الحلتين والكناتين والكانتين هنا هو الماعون اللى بناكل فيه وساعات

 كنا نسميه سرفيس المهم انا كنت بتضايق من غسيل المواعين قوى بس اعمل ايه مانا 

خيبه فى الطبيخ المهم على دخلة العيد اتفقنا اننا نجيب 3 كيلو لحمه ونعمل فته ولحمه

يوم العيد الصبح وقالوا نقسم الشغل كنا حوالى 5 افراد ناس نزلوا القنطره اشتروا اللحمه

 والحاجه وناس لموا خشب عشان الكانون اللى كان عباره عن 4 قوالب طوب كل 2 فوق 

بعض ومتوازيين مع ال 2 التانيين لاننا كنا قاعدين فى جنينه مانجه وبرتقال المهم قالوا لى

 يا يحيى انت حتعمل ايه رحت قايل لهم انا اللى حطبخ عشان اهرب من الغسيل اه كمان 

فى العيد غسيل مواعين المهم الاغبياء عارفين انى مش بعرف اطبخ ولا اهبب وكنت 

متوقع انهم حيرفضوا اتفاجئت بيهم وافقوا رحت سالت واحد من بتوع المطبخ اللحمه 

بتتعمل ازاى قاللى سهل جدا تحط اللحمه فى الميه وتسيبها لما تستوى قلت له بس 

كده قاللى اه متاكد يا عمنا قاللى اه على خيرة الله وفى اليوم الموعود صلينا العيد فى 

الجيش طبعا وبعد الصلاه الاخوان راحوا عند الكانتين يعيدوا على الناس والعبد لله ولع النار

وحط الحله على الكانون وقعدت وكل شويه احط خشب للكانون وبعدين لقيت الميه غليت

ويقت ترفع غطاء الحله رحت شيلت الغطاء لقيت رغاوى بيضا على وش الحله اتخضيت

وقلت اللحمه دى مسمومه ولا فيها مصيبه ورحت حافر حفره ورامى فيها اللحمه وبعد 

شويه الاخوه وصلوا لقوا الكانون مطفى خلصت يا اومباشى يحيى رد الاومباشى يحيى 

خلصت ايه اللحمه طلعت مسمومه الكل وقف مندهش ومذهول ازاى يا ابنى قلت لهم 

كده ايه اللى حصل يا اومباشى يحيى حكى لهم الاومباشى يحيى على اللى حصل 

بصيت لقيت واحد منهم قاللى يابنى ده الريم قلت له ريم ايه قاللى ريم بتقشطه من على

 الوش بالمعلقه رحت واقف مبلم راح قايل لى ربنا ينتقم من اهلك يا بن الغبيه و اعتقد ان دى

انظف كلمه اتقالت لان الباقى قالوا كلام اوحش منها بكتير انضف ما فيه ربنا يخرب بيت 

امك فين رميت اللحمه رميتها فى الحفره دى راحوا ناكشين الحفره وطلعوا اللحمه 

وغسلوها وحطيناها قصدى وحطوها لان ساعتها اتركنت على جنب وبقيت ابص وانا 

ساكت وبعدين جابوا العيش وقعدنا ناكل بس كل ماناكل نلاقى رمل بيطلع من اللحمه 

وكل شويه الاقى واحد منهم عمال بيمسح فى شفايفه من الرمل اللى فى اللحمه وانا 

طبعا عمال اكل فى رمل بس برضو اكلوا اللحمه معتقوهاش وكل شويه يشتموا فيا 

والاخر بعد ما اكلت والرمل عمال يطقطق فى بقنا قلت لهم مانتو بهايم عارفين انى لا 

بعرف اطبخ ولا انيل جتكم نيله فى اللى جابوكم راحوا طالعين يجروا ورايا وضربونى حتة 

علقه اى نعم هى بهزار بس كان هزارهم كله غل وضحضحونى من ساعتها كل عيد 

 اضحى ييجى لازم افتكر الموقف ده وحضرتك كمان بتاكدى التذكير يعنى عاجبك 

اللى جرالى ....كل سنه وانتى طيبه استاذه بوكى بوكى وربنا يسعد اوقاتك يارب

----------


## اسكندرانى

[frame="2 80"]


> الاخ اسكندرانى ...( ابو فاطمة )
> ربنا يبارك لك فيها وتبقى دايما سبب الفحة والخير عليكوا
> بس .........
> فين بقى لحم عيد ميلاد فاطمه..؟


.



> اسكندرانى (ابو فاطمه وصفيه ) وأخى الاكبر اوعى تنسى لحمه عيد ميلاد فاطمه


اخى شاعر الرومانسية  
اختى totatoty  
الله يكرمكم ويرزقكم ويمتعكم بالذرية الصالحة يارب 
مشكلة لحمة عيد ميلاد فاطمة  دى بقت اكبر من مشكلة الشرق الاوسط 
كل سنة لحمة فاطمة تكبر 
السنة اللى بعدها تكبر ....... وتكبر ......وهكذا 
لحد ما تقريبا حيأخدوا كل الخروف من تحت حساب لحمة عيد ميلاد فاطمة 
فى الاخر وعلشان احل المشكلة 
قلت لها يافاطمة يا حبيبتى  كل الناس بتطلب لحمة فاطمة 
ايه رايك ادبحك وكل واحد بيحبك ياخد نصيبه ونستريح من موضوع لحمة فاطمة ده  
قالت لى موافقة يابابا  !!!!!  بس حتدفع كام ؟؟؟؟ 
شوف لحم الخروف بكام !!!شوف لحمة فاطمة بكام ؟؟؟؟
سكت !!وامرى لله !!! البيعة خسرانه خسرانه 
الحمد لله 



> ربنا يبارك في فاطمة و يخليها لك و تفرح بها و هي عروسة يا اسكندراني


اختى الرقيقه ةبوكى 
ان شاء الله ةنفرح بيك وبولادك وبولاد ولادك كمان 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 
[[/frame]

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أختى الطيبة بوكى بوكى 

موضوع جميل وذكريات أجمل 

وما أجمل ذكريات العيد 

وخاصة السهر طول الليل ومساعدة الأم الغالية فى تجهيز الشقة 

وتعليق الستائر وتزيين البيت وتكملة السهرة مع الأصدقاء والحباب 

والذهاب لصلاة الفجر ثم صلاة العيد ورؤية الأضحية والفرحة بالأضحية 

وبعد ذلك زيارة الأقارب وفسحة العيد مع الأصدقاء والأحباب 



جزاك الله خيرا*

----------


## حسام عمر

استعدوا

لما السيرفر ربنا يهديه

لاني كتبت كتير

والكلام طار

----------


## فاضــل

اتمنى ألحق اكتب ذكرياتي عن العيد .. قبل العيد 

شكرا ريهام .. و إن شاء الله لي عودة .. و ارجو ان تكون قبل العيد

----------


## boukybouky

> وعرفت ان الاخ ... مكنش بيضرب خمسات وغرز ولا حاجة 
> دة كان بيتعلم زيى .. واختار اليوم دة .. والشارع الواااااااااااااسع دة
> عشان يتعلم فية... ومكنش بيغلس ولا حاجة لما كان بيجى شمال ويمين زيى
> دة كان بيحاول يتفادنى هو كمان 
> طبعا الوقت ضاع ... والهدوم اتقطعت ... دة غير الخدوش والسجحات .. والتورمات
> ورجعت البيت من غير ولا عيش ولا مخلل 
> لاء واية
> قريبى .. الراجل السكرة ..
> خلص وقته ورجع عجلته ورجع البيت ..
> ...


 معلش يا حسن ما يقع إلا الشاطر  :good:  

بجد ضحكت أوي علي اللي كان قصادك اللي طلع هو كمان بيتعلم  ::   ::  

ساعات بنكون فاكرين اللي امامنا بيضايقنا و بيغلس علينا و هو يا حرام يكون 

لا حول له و لا قوة بل أغلب منا  ::  علي العموم الواحد مش بيتعلم بالساهل 

بس قريبك ده يفرس بصراحة  ::  

كل سنة و انت و أحلي كلمة و الكتاكيت الصغار طيبين و بخير

و يا رب يديم عليكم السعادة و الفرح 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## Amira

أفتكرت و أنا بقرأ الموضوع يا ريهام الأخ بوحة لما قال "العيد فرحة ... مااااااااااااءءء" 

فعلا العيد الأضحي بيكون له بهجة خاصة و خصوصا بقي بالذبح و الزروطة ، الموقف ال علي بالي حاليا كان بابا الله يرحمه هو الي بيذبح بنفسه و مرة قال لـ أحمد أخويا "تعالي يا أحمد أمسك رجل الخروف" - أحمد قاله "لأ أنا خلاص أستحميت"  "يابني يهديك" و ده أبدا ، لقيت بابا بيدور راسه و يبصلي و قال "تعالي أنتي يا بنتي أمسكي رجل الخروف" ، صعب عليا أبويا و عملت فيها سبع رجالة و قولتله "يالا بينا يا حج  ::hop:: " 

و دخلنا علي الخروف و بابا ضبط وضعه و لايمني علي الرجل الي هامسكها  :Fartnew:  و وقف المحروس أخويا يتفرج عليا و ينكت يقول لـ بابا "أوعي تتلغبط بين راس اميرة و الخروف" ، قولتله "أركن انت علي جنب ، دورك لسة ماجاش" 
وفي ثواني كان بابا خلص ذبح الخروف و رفع ظهره و أنا سيبت رجله من الرفس بتاعه و رجعت للخلف و الدم بقي خرج زي الرشاش - ببص لقيت احمد بقي لونه أحمر زي الهنود الحمر كده و أنا أنفجرت في الضحك و قولتله شكلك كده بقي أحلي كتير ، أستني أجيبلك الريش و أعملنا كام صايحة  علشان العيد بقي  :: - و بابا يضحك و يقوله "تستاهل كان مالها رجل الخروف" 

بس كان يوم مايتنسيش و فيه غيره لو افتكرت حاجة تاني هاجي اقولها 

كل سنة و أنتي طيبة  يا رورو و كل حبايبنا في أبناء مصر طيبين و بخير 
و أعاد الله عليكم و علي الأمة الإسلامية الأيام بالخير و اليمن و البركات 
 :f2:   :f2:

----------


## boukybouky

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
> الله عليكى يا ريهام بجد موضوع جميل 
> بالمناسبه كل سنه وانتم طيبين والف خير وسعاده يارب ودايما متجمعين فى البيت
> الجميل داه وبصراحه وحشتونى اوى بس اعمل ايه الاخ الكمبيوتر زعلان منى شويه 
> كل يومين يطلع فيه حاجه 
> المهم يارب يكون عيد سعيد علينا كلنا والسنه الجايه يارب نكون فى الحرم او فى مدينه رسول الله (ص)امين يارب 
> 
> انا بقى مليش فى حكايه الخروف دى خالص لانى بخاف من شكل الدم وكمان منه فخلونى بعيد عنه احسن 
> بس وانا خارجه امبارح مع اختى قابلنا خروف فى الشارع هى مش بتخاف انا بقى بموت 
> مش بخاف  بس استنيت سيادته عدى الشارع وبعدين انا اتحركت من مكانى واختى وافقه الجهه التانيه ميته على روحها من الضحك


و انت طيبة يا توتاتوتي و بخير يا رب و معلش الف سلامة علي الكمبيوتر بتاعك  :: 

يا رب يا جميل يوعدنا جميعاً بالحج و يتقبل منا الدعاء

عارفة المشكلة اننا مش بنتعود و احنا صغار علي التعامل مع الحيوانات علشان كده 

بنلاقي نفسنا و احنا كبار بنخاف من الخروف و الكلب و القطة و حاجات من ديه  :Huh:  

دمتِ بكل خير يا قمر

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## لميس الامام

اولا كل سنة وانتم طيبين جميعا...بوكي الجميلة ..العيد جميل .وايامه حلوة ..يا ليت كل ايامك عيد وفرح وبهجة..كل سنة وانتم طيبين مرة تانية


يااااااااااه يا بوكي..ذكريات العيد جميلة جدا لما كانوا الاولاد صغيرين شوية يعني أعمارهم ما بين 4-17سنة دوما وانا اذكرها ابتسم وانا استرجعها ..... ايام كانت من اسعد ايام عمري.. عندما كانت تملؤها الغبطة والحبور..    

في عيد عام 1997 وكان عيد الاضحى المبارك.. كانت العادة ان نجتمع انا وعائلتي الصغيرة في البيت الكبير عند اهل اولادي..وكنت قد خططت برنامج كعادتي لاسعادهم وتسليتهم جميعا  ..اي جميع افراد العائلة ..وهكذا كان دأبي ..

قمت حضرت كيس اسود كبير من بتوع (لا مؤاخذة الزبالة) وحطيت فيه حتة موكيت صغير ومنشار ومقص من مقصات الجنينة وجوانتي من الحجم الكبير جلد قاسي ومريلة بلاستيك كبيرة الحجم.. وطلبت من ابن عم العيال انه يحضر كاميرا الفديو بتاعته ولانه شاطر بالتصوير فقد اوكلت اليه مهمة تصوير المشهد الذي كنت بصدده... المهم كانت العيلة كلها ملمومة وكان من ضمن الموجودين الجزار اللي ذبح خروف العيد كان جه يعيد علينا وهو لبناني ...وضبت السيناريو والاخراج والمصور طبعا جاهز لاول كلاكيت.. 

عندنا حوش كبير كله حشيش والكل قاعد على طرابيزات وبيشربوا الشاي بعد الغذا ..وقفت على طرف الاحواض بتاعة الحشيش وندهت لابو طلال الجزار..جاني ..قلت له :

• كل سنة وانت طيب يا ابو طلال ..
• كل سنة وانت طيبة يا ام حامد
• كيف الاهل جميعا؟
• كلهم بخير والحمدلله وبيهدوكي تهنئة العيد
• قوللي يا ابو طلال ...لو انا طلبت منك طلب ممكن تعملهولي؟
• من عيوني ام حامد انت تأمري بس
• قلت له انت عارف اخويا دكتور العظام؟
• اه طبع عارفه
• هو ناوي يدي محاضره عملي في الجامعة وعلى الطبيعة وعلى عظام آدمية عشان الطلبة يفهموا طبعا.. وجاب جثة من المقبرة دفع تمنها غالي قوي ..لكن هو مش عارف مين ممكن يقطع له الجثة الى اعضاء متفرقة...وطلب مني اساعده ..وقلت ما فيش غيرك يا ابو طلال..
• اعوذ بالله شو هالحكي ام حامد ...انا اقطع جثة ادمية ؟ مش ممكن طبعا.. وبدأ بالتراجع الى الخلف والرعب يملئ قلبه..وانا والكيس بقربي بمحتوياته ..قلت له:
• ابو طلال خايف من ايه بس؟ تعمل زي ما بتقطع عجل ولا خروف المسألة مش بتخوف زي ما انت فاهم حانلِّم الموضوع كله في حتة الموكيت دي..ووريتهاله....
• يا ام حامد ارجوكي ان ما قدر اقطع جثة افهميني
• ابو طلال المهمة حاتكون سهلة جدا وانا مستعدة اساعدك ..بص الحاجة اللي حا تساعدنا كلها هنا في الكيس..لكن ابو طلال وشه اصفر واخضر واحمر  ::@:  ومش عارف يرد غير ان يتراجع الى الخلف رويدا رويدا. .. مما اضطرني ان ارفع صوتي ..يا ابو طلال طيب تعال نتفاهم ..قطّع حتى لو الرقبة بس... ولاّ حتى شفَي السلسلة من اللحم ..وهو يتراجع ويقوللي مش ممكن اللي بتطلبيه يا مدام...قلت له
• طيب صباع من صوابع الراجل يا ابو طلال حتى... وهو خلاص كان خلصان من الخوف..وريته المقص والمنشار والجوانتي وحتى المريلة اللي المفروض يلبسها علشان ما يطرطشوش الدم,,,,وهو يقول لا مش ممكن ...مش ممكن..اطلبي اي شئ تاني غير الطلب ده,,, ::stpd::  

والاولاد وابوهم وجدهم وكامل العائلة من على قرب يتفرج ويضحك وبعضهم مستغرب الطلب بتاعي..
وفي النهاية قربت منه وهو بيبعد عني وانا بقوله يا ابو طلال ما تخافش ما تخافش دي الكاميرا الخفية..قام فنجل عينيه وقعد يضحك وهو مخبي وشه بكلتا كفيه... وهددني انه لابد ان يعمل في مقلب يخليني اصّوت ْ بعلو حسي في الجبل في لبنان لم ازروهم وان انادي على زوجي ان ينقذني... :Plane:  

واعدت نفس المشهد مع سائق من جنسية عربية كان يعمل لدينا..فكان الموقف عكس ما انعكس على ابو طلال...فقد كان مستعدا خصوصا بعد ما شجعته بأننا سنقوم معا بالتقطيع في جراج الفيلا وننور بس نور يكفي بحجم الجثة..وما فيش اي مشاكل يعني طلبت منه ان يطمأن ....وان الدكتور سوف يكافأه مكافأة خاصة...ولكنه زعل بجد على انها كاميرا خفية ومقلب من مقالب لميس ... :Clown:   :Clown:  

كل سنة وانتم طيبين ويارب يجمعنا على خير ان شاء الله.. ::h::   ::h::  

لميس الامام__________________

----------


## boukybouky

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركات
> أختى الغالية ريهام   مديرة العلاقات العامة بمنتدى مصر
> ورئيسة حزب التجمع ومقررة أسرة المنتدى   هههههههههه
> شفتى بقى ياريهام أنت تستحقى أد أيه 
> والله تستحقى أكتر من كدا  ولو كان بأيدى كنت عينتك أعلى منصب  فى الأمم المتحدة
> لعل وعسى كنتى صلحتى الأمور البيظة فى الكرة الأرضية
> تعرفى ياريهام    أنا حسة أنك كنتى هتعملى لقاء يتجمع فيه كل أطراف النزاع فى الكرة 
> الأرضية ووقتها كانت هتتحل كل المنازعات   بس بقى هنقول ايه  ............
> المهم 
> ...


يا رب يخليكي يا آمال و يبارك فيكي بجد ده كتير علية الكلام الحلو ده  ::h::  

و انت طيبة و بخير و سلام يا رب و يعود علينا و عليكي الأيام بخير يا رب 

بس يا نهار ابيض يا آمال و جالك نوم مع ريحة اللية أصلاً؟؟  ::  و ايه و هي بتتفحم 

ريحتها في العادي تصحي الشارع كله  ::stpd::   الحمد الله ربنا ستر باين نومك خفيف  :: 

يا رب دايماً متجمعين في الفرح و يدوم علينا الأخوة في الله 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> استاذى بوكى بوكى ....
> كل سنه وحضرتك طيبه وبالف خير ويارب عيد أضحى سعيد على الجميع يارب...
> أنا حاحكى لك على موقف كل ما ييجى عيد اضحى لازم يبقى سيد المواقف اللى فى 
> ذاكرتى ومن غير تطويل حاحكى على طول...
> كنت فى الجيش وفى منطقة القنطره سنة يمكن 71 أو 72 قبل حرب اكتوبر وكان داخل
> العيد الكبير 
> المهم قالوا لى يا يحيى انت حتعمل ايه رحت قايل لهم انا اللى حطبخ عشان اهرب من الغسيل اه كمان فى العيد غسيل مواعين المهم الاغبياء عارفين انى مش بعرف اطبخ ولا اهبب وكنت متوقع انهم حيرفضوا اتفاجئت بيهم وافقوا رحت سالت واحد من بتوع المطبخ اللحمه بتتعمل ازاى قاللى سهل جدا تحط اللحمه فى الميه وتسيبها لما تستوى قلت له بس كده قاللى اه متاكد يا عمنا قاللى اه على خيرة الله وفى اليوم الموعود صلينا العيد فى الجيش طبعا وبعد الصلاه الاخوان راحوا عند الكانتين يعيدوا على الناس والعبد لله ولع النار وحط الحله على الكانون وقعدت وكل شويه احط خشب للكانون وبعدين لقيت الميه غليت ويقت ترفع غطاء الحله رحت شيلت الغطاء لقيت رغاوى بيضا على وش الحله اتخضيت وقلت اللحمه دى مسمومه ولا فيها مصيبه ورحت حافر حفره ورامى فيها اللحمه وبعد شويه الاخوه وصلوا لقوا الكانون مطفى خلصت يا اومباشى يحيى رد الاومباشى يحيى خلصت ايه اللحمه طلعت مسمومه الكل وقف مندهش ومذهول ازاى يا ابنى قلت لهم كده ايه اللى حصل يا اومباشى يحيى حكى لهم الاومباشى يحيى على اللى حصل بصيت لقيت واحد منهم قاللى يابنى ده الريم قلت له ريم ايه قاللى ريم بتقشطه من على الوش بالمعلقه رحت واقف مبلم راح قايل لى ربنا ينتقم من اهلك يا بن الغبيه و اعتقد ان دى انظف كلمه اتقالت لان الباقى قالوا كلام اوحش منها بكتير انضف ما فيه ربنا يخرب بيت امك فين رميت اللحمه رميتها فى الحفره دى راحوا ناكشين الحفره وطلعوا اللحمه و غسلوها وحطيناها قصدى وحطوها لان ساعتها اتركنت على جنب وبقيت ابص وانا ساكت وبعدين جابوا العيش وقعدنا ناكل بس كل ماناكل نلاقى رمل بيطلع من اللحمه و كل شويه الاقى واحد منهم عمال بيمسح فى شفايفه من الرمل اللى فى اللحمه و انا طبعا عمال اكل فى رمل بس برضو اكلوا اللحمه معتقوهاش وكل شويه يشتموا فيا و الاخر بعد ما اكلت والرمل عمال يطقطق فى بقنا قلت لهم مانتو بهايم عارفين انى لا بعرف اطبخ ولا انيل جتكم نيله فى اللى جابوكم راحوا طالعين يجروا ورايا وضربونى حتة علقه اى نعم هى بهزار بس كان هزارهم كله غل وضحضحونى من ساعتها كل عيد اضحى ييجى لازم افتكر الموقف ده وحضرتك كمان بتاكدى التذكير يعنى عاجبك اللى جرالى ....
> كل سنه وانتى طيبه استاذه بوكى بوكى وربنا يسعد اوقاتك يارب


 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

بجد انا سعيدة جداً جداً باللي بقرأه بجد فطسانة علي نفسي من الضحك بدخل الموضوع

بيروح كل إحساس الضيق من أي شئ لما بقرأ المشاركات اللي زي العسل ديه بجد 

ربنا يسعدك يا أ/ يحيي هو بصراحة ده موقف لا ينسي فعلاً  :good: 

متخيلة منظرهم و هم بيسمعوا ان اللحمة مسمومة  :2:  

لا كده لازم حضرتك تاخد كورس عندنا في قاعة المطبخ علشان الطوارئ  :: 

كل سنة و حضرتك طيب و بخير و سلام يا رب و عيد سعيد عليك و علي أسرتك الكريمة

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الموضوع جميل يابوكى وكل عام وأنت وجميع أسرة المنتدى بخير وربنا يجمعنا مع بعضنا على جبل عرفات .
الذكريات عن العيد جميلة جداً وسأحكى لكم بعض ما لا يمكن أن أنساه
* - كنت صغير حوالى 8 سنوات وقبل العيد بعشرة أيام صام الخروف عن الطعام وأخذ يماءماء بطريقة تقطع القلب فأحضرنا الخبير ( معاز يبيع ويشترى المعيز والخرفان) فقال علاجه زجاجة أسباتس ( مثل السفن آب ) ثم أجعلوه يجرى فيهضم ما فى معدته ويقبل على ألأكل من جديد . المهم تصديت أنا لهذه المهمة وأحكمت باب السطح وكان واسعاً وحاولت أن اسقيه الأسباتس ثم أخذت اضربه خفيفاً على ليته ليجرى فأستدار الخروف لى وأخذ وضع النطح فأطلقت ساقى للريح وهو خلفى ( قطع قلبى ) المهم جرى وهضم .
*- موقف ثان كنت ما زلت خاطب وزهبت لبيت نسايبى فى أو أيام العيد لأحضر الذبح فكلفت بمهمة وهى نفخ الخروف وكانت التعليمات أن يتم النفخ فور الذبح حتى لا تبرد اللحمة ويصبح السلخ صعب ونظرت حولى والكل يتبسم من التدبيسة فقبلت التحدى حتى بعد أن عرفت أن وسيلة النفخ هى الفم عن طريق فتحة فى أحد أرجل الخروف . المهم طلبت أن أختلى بالخروف فى الحمام طبعاً الجميع تعجبوا لكن تم تنفيذ ما أردت وأغلقت باب الحمام وأحضرت ليفة وصابونه وأخذت أغسل أرجل الخروف الأربعة فلا أعرف أى رجل سأنفخ منها . المهم قاطعت اللحمة بعد النفخ لأكثر من ثلاثة أشهر وفى العام التالى ذهبت حاملاً منفاخ عجل من الحجم الكبير ليقوم بمهمة النفخ .
*- أما أول مرة اقوم بالذبح كنا نتعاون فى وضع الخروف على جانبه فأعترض أحد الحاضرين على ضعفنا وتولى القيام بالمهمة وحده فأنحنى وأمسك بقوائم الخروف الأربعة حتى يقلبه على جنبه فأنقلب هو والخروف فوقه .
*- عموماً أنا الأن أخصائى الشوى وأشوى فى جو مرح وكلما أنهيت شوية مشويين يتم خطفهم ووقت الطعام لا نجد ويكون الخطافين قد شبعوا
كل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## boukybouky

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> أختى الطيبة بوكى بوكى 
> موضوع جميل وذكريات أجمل 
> وما أجمل ذكريات العيد 
> وخاصة السهر طول الليل ومساعدة الأم الغالية فى تجهيز الشقة 
> وتعليق الستائر وتزيين البيت وتكملة السهرة مع الأصدقاء والحباب 
> والذهاب لصلاة الفجر ثم صلاة العيد ورؤية الأضحية والفرحة بالأضحية 
> وبعد ذلك زيارة الأقارب وفسحة العيد مع الأصدقاء والأحباب 
> جزاك الله خيرا*


الأجمل تواجدك يا أشرف منور قاعة الاسرة

أيوة تجهيز المنزل إبتهاجاً بالعيد و لعلمك هذه التجيزات هي ما كانت تشعرنا بقدوم العيد

يا رب يديم عليك التجمع الجميل و لمة العائلة و سلامي الكبير لندي و أم ندي 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> استعدوا
> 
> لما السيرفر ربنا يهديه
> 
> لاني كتبت كتير
> 
> والكلام طار


يا رب اهدي السيرفر علشان حسام ييجي يكتب  :: 

و برده ده اسمه كلام !! مش تاخد كوبي  :Confused: 

في إنتظراك و ذكريات العيد

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> اتمنى ألحق اكتب ذكرياتي عن العيد .. قبل العيد 
> 
> شكرا ريهام .. و إن شاء الله لي عودة .. و ارجو ان تكون قبل العيد


و أنا في إنتظار عودتك يا فاضل و أتمني تكون قبل العيد
بس لو لم تسمح ظروفك فلتكن في العيد  :f2: 
دمت بكل خير

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> أفتكرت و أنا بقرأ الموضوع يا ريهام الأخ بوحة لما قال "العيد فرحة ... مااااااااااااءءء" 
> فعلا العيد الأضحي بيكون له بهجة خاصة و خصوصا بقي بالذبح و الزروطة ، الموقف ال علي بالي حاليا كان بابا الله يرحمه هو الي بيذبح بنفسه و مرة قال لـ أحمد أخويا "تعالي يا أحمد أمسك رجل الخروف" - أحمد قاله "لأ أنا خلاص أستحميت"  "يابني يهديك" و ده أبدا ، لقيت بابا بيدور راسه و يبصلي و قال "تعالي أنتي يا بنتي أمسكي رجل الخروف" ، صعب عليا أبويا و عملت فيها سبع رجالة و قولتله "يالا بينا يا حج " 
> و دخلنا علي الخروف و بابا ضبط وضعه و لايمني علي الرجل الي هامسكها  و وقف المحروس أخويا يتفرج عليا و ينكت يقول لـ بابا "أوعي تتلغبط بين راس اميرة و الخروف" ، قولتله "أركن انت علي جنب ، دورك لسة ماجاش" 
> وفي ثواني كان بابا خلص ذبح الخروف و رفع ظهره و أنا سيبت رجله من الرفس بتاعه و رجعت للخلف و الدم بقي خرج زي الرشاش - ببص لقيت احمد بقي لونه أحمر زي الهنود الحمر كده و أنا أنفجرت في الضحك و قولتله شكلك كده بقي أحلي كتير ، أستني أجيبلك الريش و أعملنا كام صايحة  علشان العيد بقي - و بابا يضحك و يقوله "تستاهل كان مالها رجل الخروف" 
> بس كان يوم مايتنسيش و فيه غيره لو افتكرت حاجة تاني هاجي اقولها 
> كل سنة و أنتي طيبة  يا رورو و كل حبايبنا في أبناء مصر طيبين و بخير 
> و أعاد الله عليكم و علي الأمة الإسلامية الأيام بالخير و اليمن و البركات


و انت طيب يا أميرة و بخير و سلام و يا رب يكون عيد سعيد عليكي و علي مامتك و أخوتك

و ان شاء الله تحققي كل ما تتمني و نفضل دايماً اخوات متحابين فيه  ::h::  

بس ايه ده يا قمر ده انت طلعتي جامدة اهو و تمام و الله يا أميرة انت شجاعة

ده انا بخاف امسك رجل كتكوت  ::  و برده ربنا بيقولي لما بنكون بنعمل حاجة علشان 

خاطر اهالينا ربنا يرحم والدك و كل أموات المسلمين 

دمتِ بكل خير

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## amak_77

و الله موضوع جميل و جديد يا بوكي

و الله العيد دايما ليه ذكرياات جميلة جدا 
و االعيد الكبير عامة مرتبط عندي بأنه العيديات فيه قليلة مش عارف ليه
و كمان بفتكر ان امي دايما بتعمل الاكل متاخر 
و انا جي بقى من الصلاة عايز افطر لحمة 
عيد بقى
بقعد مستعحل 
بس انا مش فاكر غير موقف حصل لي كدا 

كنت بسمع خطبة العيد انا و صاحبي و مرة واحدة لقيت خروف بيجري من النا عشان محدش يدبحه
و عدي من ادامي رحت رجعت لورا  خبط الي ورايا و لسه هرجع مكاني 
لقيت الخروف عمل خمسة امريكاني و رجع تاني رحت المرة دي قعدت على الي ورايا 
و لما الخروف مشي بقى و اصحابة اخدوة كنت لسه في مكاني الرجل قالي 
خلاص يا بني الخروف مشي 
صراحة الراجل احرجنيي 

و بعد كدا اتمشبنا انا و صاحبي ده تشوف الذبح في كل الاماكن و شوفنا عجل بيندبح بس واقفين بعيد
مرة واحدة العجل كان هيجري و فعلا كان هيفلت و عمل دوشه
و انا كنت هجري بس وقفت لما ملقتش ان حد جري و ان الناس واقفة عادي

اصل انا مش بحب الحاجات الي بتجري على الناس كدا

و لو افتكرت حاجة تاني هقولها

شكرا ليكي

----------


## فاضــل

العيد

معنى أكثر منه مناسبة أو كلمة .. فمعنى العيد هو الذي يتعمق في الوجدان .. و تعمر به الذاكرة .. و يشدنا الحنين الى المشاعر الجميلة التي ارتبطت به على مدار أعمارنا

العيد يتضمن معنى الفرحة , و الاحتفال , و الجماعة , و التسامح , و الغفران , و التصافي , و التعاون , و الالتئام.

و احساسنا بالعيد يختلف من مرحلة إلى أخرى و لكن من الملاحظ أنه كلما ازدادت اعمارنا قل احساسنا بالعيد .. ففي الصغر تتجلى كل مظاهر الفرحة بالعيد و مع تقدم العمر تفقد بعض هذه المظاهر قيمتها تدريجيا .. و يتحول احساس الفرحة من احساس المتلقي إلى احساس الباذل .. فالطفل يتلقى العيدية , و المعايدة , و الحلوى , و الطعام بكل أشكاله و اللعب بكل اشكاله ,, اما بالنسبة للكبير فعليه الكثير من الواجبات الاجتماعية التي ينبغي له أن يقوم بها و التي يكون الفيصل في الإحساس بها من حيث الفرح أو سواه هو ان تكون نابعة من القلب .. فالتئام شمل العائلات لو كان نابعا من القلب فستكون مظاهره هي المعايدة و الفرحة و اللمسات الاجتماعية التي تقرب البعيد و تجتذب النافر .. أما لو كان غير ذلك فيكون مناسبة لتجديد "الأحمال العصبية و النفسية".

و على ذلك فالعيد بالنسبة للصغار أخذ .. و بالمسبة للكبار عطاء .. و الأخذ دائما ما يكون مفرحا و مبهجا .. أما العطاء فالأمر يكون كذلك أحيانا .. و يختلف أحيانا .

ذكرياتي مع العيد لا أظن أن فيها شيئا غير اعتيادي عن ذكريات كل من شعروا بالفرحة المجردة في العيد .. فرحة التلقي .. تلقي العيدية و مشاعر العائلة الجميلة .. و لكن كان لابد لمشاعر العائلة الجميلة هذه من قائد و منسق .. و طبعا كبير العائلة هو الذي يقوم بهذا الدور مع "كبيرة" العائلة .. و يبقى العقد ملتئما طالما وجد القائد و المنسق .. فإذا غابا انفرط العقد , ما لم يكن هناك من يلعب هذا الدور .. و لكن من هذا الذي يستطيع أن "يلعب" مثل "الكبار"؟

اظن أننا كنا أسعد حظا في طفولتنا من الجيل الحاضر حيث كانت المشاعر أكثر دفئا .. و العقد أكثر طولا و التئاما .. و التلقي مشمول بالفرحة .. و العطاء مكفول بالحب .. و نمط الحياة أكثر هدوءا  و صفاء لذا كان الإحساس بالعيد عميقا .. و الفرحة طاغية .. و اثر تلك الفرحة مستديما حتى العيد التالي .. بالرغم من عدم وجود الملاهي و لا البلاي ستيشن و لا الفيديو جيم  و لا الأسواق الكبيرة و لا الأرقام الكبيرة للعيدية ..

لذا فإن كل ما بقي من ذكريات تخص العيد هي الفرحة الخالصة  التي تشع في الوجدان كلما ذكرت كلمة "العيد"

جعل الله كل ايامكم اعيادا ..  

شكرا ريهام على اشاعة الفرحة بالعيد من خلال هذا الموضوع

----------


## boukybouky

> اولا كل سنة وانتم طيبين جميعا...بوكي الجميلة ..العيد جميل .وايامه حلوة ..يا ليت كل ايامك عيد وفرح وبهجة..كل سنة وانتم طيبين مرة تانية
> 
> 
> 
> • ابو طلال المهمة حاتكون سهلة جدا وانا مستعدة اساعدك ..بص الحاجة اللي حا تساعدنا كلها هنا في الكيس..لكن ابو طلال وشه اصفر واخضر واحمر  ومش عارف يرد غير ان يتراجع الى الخلف رويدا رويدا. .. مما اضطرني ان ارفع صوتي ..يا ابو طلال طيب تعال نتفاهم ..قطّع حتى لو الرقبة بس... ولاّ حتى شفَي السلسلة من اللحم ..وهو يتراجع ويقوللي مش ممكن اللي بتطلبيه يا مدام...قلت له
> • طيب صباع من صوابع الراجل يا ابو طلال حتى... وهو خلاص كان خلصان من الخوف..وريته المقص والمنشار والجوانتي وحتى المريلة اللي المفروض يلبسها علشان ما يطرطشوش الدم,,,,وهو يقول لا مش ممكن ...مش ممكن..اطلبي اي شئ تاني غير الطلب ده,,, 
> 
> والاولاد وابوهم وجدهم وكامل العائلة من على قرب يتفرج ويضحك وبعضهم مستغرب الطلب بتاعي..
> وفي النهاية قربت منه وهو بيبعد عني وانا بقوله يا ابو طلال ما تخافش ما تخافش دي الكاميرا الخفية..قام فنجل عينيه وقعد يضحك وهو مخبي وشه بكلتا كفيه... وهددني انه لابد ان يعمل في مقلب يخليني اصّوت ْ بعلو حسي في الجبل في لبنان لم ازروهم وان انادي على زوجي ان ينقذني... 
> ...



أختي الغالية لميس و انت طيبة و بصحة و سلام يا رب و يديم عليكي الفرحة و العيد

يا نهار أبيض ده انت نشفتي دمه حرام عليكي  ::  

ده علي كده الواحد يخلي باله بقي من النقالب بتاعتك ..ربنا يستر  :good:  

بس هذا السائق يا قمراية تخافي منه  :2:  ده مستعد و آخر تمام لأي حاجة  :: 

ربنا يسعدك و دايماً متجمعة انت و أولادك و الحفيد الغالي سيف و يفرحك بهم جميعاً

دمتِ بكل خير

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> الموضوع جميل يابوكى وكل عام وأنت وجميع أسرة المنتدى بخير وربنا يجمعنا مع بعضنا على جبل عرفات .
> الذكريات عن العيد جميلة جداً وسأحكى لكم بعض ما لا يمكن أن أنساه
> * - كنت صغير حوالى 8 سنوات وقبل العيد بعشرة أيام صام الخروف عن الطعام وأخذ يماءماء بطريقة تقطع القلب فأحضرنا الخبير ( معاز يبيع ويشترى المعيز والخرفان) فقال علاجه زجاجة أسباتس ( مثل السفن آب ) ثم أجعلوه يجرى فيهضم ما فى معدته ويقبل على ألأكل من جديد . المهم تصديت أنا لهذه المهمة وأحكمت باب السطح وكان واسعاً وحاولت أن اسقيه الأسباتس ثم أخذت اضربه خفيفاً على ليته ليجرى فأستدار الخروف لى وأخذ وضع النطح فأطلقت ساقى للريح وهو خلفى ( قطع قلبى ) المهم جرى وهضم .
> *- موقف ثان كنت ما زلت خاطب وزهبت لبيت نسايبى فى أو أيام العيد لأحضر الذبح فكلفت بمهمة وهى نفخ الخروف وكانت التعليمات أن يتم النفخ فور الذبح حتى لا تبرد اللحمة ويصبح السلخ صعب ونظرت حولى والكل يتبسم من التدبيسة فقبلت التحدى حتى بعد أن عرفت أن وسيلة النفخ هى الفم عن طريق فتحة فى أحد أرجل الخروف . المهم طلبت أن أختلى بالخروف فى الحمام طبعاً الجميع تعجبوا لكن تم تنفيذ ما أردت وأغلقت باب الحمام وأحضرت ليفة وصابونه وأخذت أغسل أرجل الخروف الأربعة فلا أعرف أى رجل سأنفخ منها . المهم قاطعت اللحمة بعد النفخ لأكثر من ثلاثة أشهر وفى العام التالى ذهبت حاملاً منفاخ عجل من الحجم الكبير ليقوم بمهمة النفخ .
> *- أما أول مرة اقوم بالذبح كنا نتعاون فى وضع الخروف على جانبه فأعترض أحد الحاضرين على ضعفنا وتولى القيام بالمهمة وحده فأنحنى وأمسك بقوائم الخروف الأربعة حتى يقلبه على جنبه فأنقلب هو والخروف فوقه .
> *- عموماً أنا الأن أخصائى الشوى وأشوى فى جو مرح وكلما أنهيت شوية مشويين يتم خطفهم ووقت الطعام لا نجد ويكون الخطافين قد شبعوا
> كل عام وانتم بخير


و حضرتك بخير و سلام يا رب و دايماً متجمع مع أسرتك الكريمة

بجد فطست علي نفسي من الضحك من التدبيسة ديه  ::  بس يا ربي يعني خاطب جديد 

و يروح ينفخ الخروف؟؟؟ يا تري لو أحد ابناءك اتدبس في نفس الموقف هيكون رد فعله زي رد حضرتك؟؟

بس ريحة الخروف مش بتروح و الله لو اتنقع في ماء و صابون حتي  ::  

يلا اهي ريحة الشوي وصلت لهنا و جوعتنا  :Eat: 

دمت بكل خير و عيد سعيد أستاذ سيد

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> و الله موضوع جميل و جديد يا بوكي
> و الله العيد دايما ليه ذكرياات جميلة جدا 
> و االعيد الكبير عامة مرتبط عندي بأنه العيديات فيه قليلة مش عارف ليه
> و كمان بفتكر ان امي دايما بتعمل الاكل متاخر 
> و انا جي بقى من الصلاة عايز افطر لحمة 
> عيد بقى
> بقعد مستعحل 
> بس انا مش فاكر غير موقف حصل لي كدا  
> كنت بسمع خطبة العيد انا و صاحبي و مرة واحدة لقيت خروف بيجري من النا عشان محدش يدبحه
> ...


أهلاً و مرحباً بك آماك 

مشكلة بجد حكاية هروب الخرفان من أصحابها و يجري و الناس تجري واره

ذكرتني في يوم كنت منتظرة الجزار يذبح الخروف و فجأة فيه ناس جايبين عجل

يذبحوه و العجل هو من هرب و اعد يجري بهياج غريب و انا كنت في قمة الرعب

و حسيت انه هيبطط العربيات و لقيت عربية نص نقل استخبيت وراها كنت حاسة

اني شوية شوية هطلعانط في الصندوق بتاعها من الخوف بجد شئ رهيب هياج الحيوانات

كل سنة و انت طيب و عيد سعيد عليك و علي أسرتك الكريمة

في رعاية الله ،،

----------


## boukybouky

> العيد
> معنى أكثر منه مناسبة أو كلمة .. فمعنى العيد هو الذي يتعمق في الوجدان .. و تعمر به الذاكرة .. و يشدنا الحنين الى المشاعر الجميلة التي ارتبطت به على مدار أعمارنا
> العيد يتضمن معنى الفرحة , و الاحتفال , و الجماعة , و التسامح , و الغفران , و التصافي , و التعاون , و الالتئام.
> و احساسنا بالعيد يختلف من مرحلة إلى أخرى و لكن من الملاحظ أنه كلما ازدادت 
> 
> و على ذلك فالعيد بالنسبة للصغار أخذ .. و بالمسبة للكبار عطاء .. و الأخذ دائما ما يكون مفرحا و مبهجا .. أما العطاء فالأمر يكون كذلك أحيانا .. و يختلف أحيانا .
> 
> اظن أننا كنا أسعد حظا في طفولتنا من الجيل الحاضر حيث كانت المشاعر أكثر دفئا .. و العقد أكثر طولا و التئاما .. و التلقي مشمول بالفرحة .. و العطاء مكفول بالحب .. و نمط الحياة أكثر هدوءا  و صفاء لذا كان الإحساس بالعيد عميقا .. و الفرحة طاغية .. و اثر تلك الفرحة مستديما حتى العيد التالي .. بالرغم من عدم وجود الملاهي و لا البلاي ستيشن و لا الفيديو جيم  و لا الأسواق الكبيرة و لا الأرقام الكبيرة للعيدية ..
> 
> ...


أهلاً و مرحباً بك يا فاضل بل الشكر لك لمرورك العطر

فعلاً العيد في الطفولة له معني آخر و أوقات اتساءل هل الأطفال الآن يشعرون 

بمثل ما كنا نشعر به فيما مضي؟؟ رغم إختلاف الإمكانيات الحديثة كما أشرت !!

أعتقد أصبحت كل الأيام مثل بعضها للكبار و للصغار ربما لإختفاء رموز كانت تجمعنا 

و حريصة أكثر علي تلك اللمة ..العيد عندي هو بيت جدتي فمعني الجد و الجدة 

أعتقد يمثل مراسم أخري و بوفاتهم أشياء كثيرة تتبدل فمهما أعطانا أحد، معني العطاء

يتجسد فيهم ..يعني نقدر نقول العيد في وجود أحبائنا و مع غيابهم لا نشعر بالعيد مطلقاً

كل سنة و انت طيب انت واسرتك الكريمة و عيد سعيد و مبارك عليكم

في رعاية الله ،،

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته
كل عام وأنت أختي الفاضله بوكي بوكي
وكل رواد هذا المنتدى الكريم والأمه الإسلاميه جمعاء
بخير ويمن وبركات
وأسأل الله العلى القدير أن يمتعني وإياكم بزيارة قبر الرسول الكريم
وخير خلق الله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ويكتب لنا سبحانه وتعالى
إستطاعة قضاء فريضة الحج إن شاء الله
ولعلنا جميعاً لا زلنا نذكر هذا التخبط الذي حدث العام الماضي
حيث أختلف كالعاده حول رؤية هلال الشهر 
فكان أن تحدد يوم الجمعه أولاً ليكون هو يوم عرفه
ثم عادوا ليقولوا من جديد أنه سيكون يوم الخميس! 
فكتبت هذه القصيده التي رأيت أن أضعها في هذا الموضوع
كأقرب ذكرى لي في عيد الأضحى المبارك
كل عام وأنتم بخير*

*الأول قـَالـُوا الـجـُمـعـَّه
بـَعـديـن قـَالـُوا الـخـَمـِيـس
قـُلـت نـعـَيـِّد بـسـُرعـَّه
لا يـقـُولـُوا خـَلاص مـَافـِيـش
وإن روحـت أدبـَح مـَالاقـِيـش

الله يـجـَازيـه بـالـخـِيـر
جـَنـبـِنـَّا كـَان فـِيـه جـَزار
راجـِل طـَيـِّب وأمـِيـر
خـَلانـِي بـِنـَفـسـِي أخـتـَار
إخـتـَرتـُه سـِمـِيـن وفـرحـِت
حـَتـَّى إتـصـَّورت مـعـَاه
كـُل الـلـِي مـعـَايـَّا دفـعـَّت
وبـقـَلـبـِي شـَكـَّرت الله
حـَل لـمـُشـكـِلـتـِي وصـلـت
وخـَروف الـعـِيـد لـَقـِيـنـَاه

إنـَمـَّا فـِيـه لـِسـَّه سـُؤال
إيـه أخـبـَار الـهـِلال؟
فـِيـه نـَاس بـِتـقـُول شـُفـنـَاه
وفـِيـه نـَاس بـِتـقـُول ده خـَيـَال
وفـِيـه نـَاس بـِتـقـُول رؤيـَاه
الـلـِيـلـَّه دهـيـَّه مـُحـَال
بـَقـَّى ده أسـمـُه كـَلام يـِتـقـَال؟
ولإمـتـَى عـَلادَّا الـحـَال؟
ده مـَافـِيـش ولا عـِيـد بـِيـفـُوت
مـن غـِيـر مـَاتـكـُون خـِلافـَات
ولا عـَادش تـَاريـخ مـَظـبـُوط
ولا حـَتـَّى يـُوم عـَرفـات
طـَب مـُمـكـِن لـَحـظـَّه سـكـُوت
وإسـمـَّع صـُوت الـتـَكـَّات
وجـَاوبـنـِي قـَوام لا يـفـُوت
وقـتـِنـَّا مـِن غـِيـر إجـَابـَات
إيـه رأيـَّك فـِي الـحـِسـَابـَات؟
وإشـمـِعـنـَى الـصـَلـَّه مـن غـِيـر هـِلالات؟
طـَب لـِيـه لابـسـِيـن ف إديـنـَّا سـَاعـَات؟
وعـَلـِيـهـَّا ف كـُل دقـِيـقـَّه
بـِنـبـُص عـَلـَّى الأوقـَات
مـش واجـِب نـلـقـَّي طـَريـقـَّه
تـِجـمـَعـنـَّا الـعـِيـد الآت؟
وتـكـون ع الـحـِيـطـَّه نـَتـِيـجـَّه
واحـدَّه لـكـُل الأعـيـَاد
والأمـَّه تـكـُون مـُجـتـَمـعـَّه
فـِي الـفـَرحـَّه والأحـَاسـِيـس
مـَاهـِي واحـدَّه الـشـَمـس الـطـَالـعـَّه
وبـجـَّد دي حـَاجـَّه تـغـِيـظ
دَه مـَافـِيـش إسـبـُوع مـِش سـَبـعـَّه
ولا حـَتـَّى بـأمـر رئـِيـس
الأول قـَالـُوا الـجـُمـعـَّه
بـَعـديـن قـَالـُوا الـخـَمـِيـس
قـُلـت نـعـَيـِّد بـسـُرعـَّه
لا يـقـُولـُوا خـَلاص مـَافـِيـش

عصام علم الدين*

----------


## ليلة عشق

السلام عليكم كل سنة وأنتم طيبين....
 ينعاد عليكم بالخير دايما يارب ومتجمعين وبإذن الله جميعا السنة الجايه علي جبل عرفات ....
طبعا عيد الأضحى دايما مليان بالمواقف الجميلة والسعيدة ربنا يسعد أيامكم جميعا بالخير دايما يارب .....
ومن المواقف اللي مش ناسياها ولا اعتقد إني ممكن أنساها في عيد الأضحى ، يوم ما تكرم جوزي وجاب الخروف للبيت قبل العيد بيومين وكانت بنتي الكبيرة لسه ما كملتش سنتين ، وقال إيه علشان البنت تتفرج علية وتلعب معاه زى ما كان بيعمل وهو صغير ...... 
المهم أنة ما قاليش انه هيجيبه وأنا فؤجئت بيه داخل معاه وطبعا حصلي ذهول ، دخل البيه الخروف وكنا طبعا قايمين بحملة نضافة للبيت قبل العيد وغسلين السجاجيد ونشرينها في الجنينه ، علي ما دخلت البيت شويه وخرجت لقيت البيه الخروف قاعد علي احلي واكبر سجادة عندي....
 طبعا قعدت اصرخ وأصوت ونتحايل علية انه يقوم أبدا ، نحط له الأكل والميه بعيد انه يتزحزح من مكانة استحالة ، قلت خلاص راحت السجادة كلها بكرة وبعد بكرة يتدبح ....
 تاني يوم قمنا من النوم لقينا الأستاذ واكل وشارب ورجع تاني للسجادة وطبعا الجنينة ريحتها صعبة وأنا قرفانة جدا ، وبقول لجوزي بتهريج ده عايز يستحمي ، بصلي نظرة استهزاء وبص للبنت الي كانت بتشتغل عندنا وكانت سيرلانكية ومطيعة جدا جدا ، وقالها بتريقة أبقي حمية علشان ماما تتبسط ....
ورغم أنها كانت سعيدة جدا بالخروف لكني كنت صعبانه عليها قوي وهي شايفاني قرفانه جدا ومتأففة منه ....
المهم يوم العيد الصبح جوزي راح للصلاة وأنا قلت أنام شويه لغاية مايجي ، شويه وسمعت صوت ميه في الجراج ، قلت أكيد البنت بتحاول تغسل السجادة مع إني قلت خلاص السجادة مش داخلة بيتي تاني  ، وشوية لقيت جوزي عمال يناديني تعالي يا مدام شوفي .....
 قلت خير اللهم اجعله خير طبعا صاحية من النوم قلت دة جه خد الخروف وراح دبحة ورجع ، وعايزني أقوم أشوف هعمل فيه إيه ،  قمت لقيته في الجراج والبنت رابطة الخروف وجايبة مسحوق غسيل الأطباق وفرشة وعملة تدعك في الخروف ، والخروف غرقان مية والأرض كلها فقاقيع صابون والمنظر يموت من الضحك ،  طبعا أنا جاتلي كريزة من الضحك المتواصل ومش عارفة أتكلم .....
كتر خير البنت شافتني مستاءة قالت تقوم بالواجب معاه ، وهو شافني بضحك وطبعا هو متعصب جدا ، وأنا أقوله خلاص اهو برضة يتدبح وهو نضيف يقولي أحطة في العربية أزاي بس وهو كده ،قلت له مش أنت الي قلتلها تحمية البنت مطيعة وسمعت الكلام ، خلاص هنشفهولك  بالسيشوار ....
 وعليها بقي وقالي ابقي نشفيه براحتك خلية مشرفنا هنا للعيد الجاي علشان تضحكي علي طول ، وياعيني البنت واقفة في وسطنا ومش فاهمة هو ليه متعصب ومتضايق ، وفهمتها إننا لازم ندبح الخروف اليوم لان دي سنة المسلمين في العيد ، وبرضة هي مش فاهمة إيه اللي مضايقة هي شايفه إنها ما عملتش حاجة غلط ....
المهم عاند معايا وراح اشتري خروف تاني ودبحة ، وساب لينا الخروف في البيت اكتر من 15 يوم وأقوله خلاص أسفه يهديك يرضيك ، وهو برضة مش قادر ينسي منظري وأنا بضحك ، ولولا إننا كنا مسافرين مصر وخلاص لازم نقفل البيت أعتقد إن الخروف كان هيفضل عندي للعيد اللي بعدة لكن الحمد لله ربنا سترها ....
 لكن وهو ماشي علشان يتدبح قطع قلبي والله لأننا كنا خلاص أتعودنا علي وجودة معانا في البيت .....
 والحمد لله من يومها عمرة ما فكر يدخل خروف البيت تاني ....
 لكن كل ما يجي العيد عليا لازم افتكر الموقف واقعد برضة أضحك مافيش فايده ....
كل سنة وانتم طيبين جميعا وأضحي سعيد باذن الله ....


تحياتي 
ليلة عشق

----------


## sayedattia

*أولا .... تهنئة من القلب لكل أعضاء منتدانا الحبيب بمناسبة عيد الأضحي المبارك
           وبمناسبة العام الجديد وإن شاء الله العام القادم ربنا يحقق للجميع آمالهم
ثانيا.... العيد وذكرياته الكثيرة ... ويسرني ان احكي لكم ذكرياتي مع العيد في عام 1986
          وفي هذا العام رزقت بأبني محمد ( الآن طالب في كلية الطب ) وجاءت آلام 
          الولاده لزوجتي يوم الوقفة وذهبت بها الي المستشفي وقضينا يوم الوقفة واول 
          يوم العيد في المستشفي ... وطبعا كان أجمل عيد لأنني فرحت بقدوم اول مولود 
          ولد بعد ثلاث بنات .... وفي كل عيد اتذكر هذا اليوم ... 

          وأشكرك يا ريهام علي دعوتي في هذا الموضوع الرائع ...وكل عام والجميع بخير*

----------


## horse

[frame="8 90"]ليلتها ....مش عارف ليه الواحد ماكانش بيعرف ينام ...
يفضل يتقلب طول الليل....مستني الفجر يأذن عشان يخرج يصلي الفجر وبعدين العيد ....وعمري ماانسي لم كنت أقوم كل ساعة تقريبا أتطمن علي اللبس الجديد اللي اشتريته واللي هالبسه بكره الصبح مع أهلي وأصحابي ...
وكانت بتبقي حاجة طريفة أوي لما أنام وأنا حاضن الكوتشي ...أو منيم البنطلون الجديد جنبي علي السرير وكأنه أعز أصدقائي....
ويصدح المؤذن بصلاة الفجر ....
ونخرج نصلي ...وبعدين نروح نصلي العيد في الخلا عشان السنة ...
وبعد الصلاة ...كل الأهل والأقارب البعيد والقريب بيتجمعوا في مكان واحد ....نفضل حوالي ساعة عمالين نسلم علي بعض ...
وربما نكون كنا لسه مع بعض امبارح ....لكن مش عارف ليه بنبقي مشتاقين لبعض كأن الغربا فرقتنا ...
بعدين نروح عند خالي الكبير ....
ناكل بليلة ....( يعني قمح مغلي في لبن ) ....
مش عارف ليه لحد دلوقتي لازم نروح ناكل البليلة ....ومش عارف ليه هو الطبق لأساسي اللي ماتغيرش من عشرين سنة تقريبا ....ومش عارف ليه البليلة بيبقي طعمها حلو أوي بطريقة غريبة ومختلفة عن كل وقت ......حقيقي مش عارف...
وبعد أحبائي الكرام .....
تبدأ فقرات الحفل الساهر....
كل الموجودين بالمكان من الكبار ....هايدخلوا أوضة الأطفال ويغنوا ....يعني تقدروا تقولوا عرض مسرحي متكامل ....
أنا عمري ماانسا لما كان خلاني يدخلوا يغنوالنا ...أغاني وطنية ....وأحيانا أغاني كئيبة ....علي شوية أغاني قبل الحرب ....يعني منتهي الكآبة اللي ع الصبح ....  :good:  طبعا كنا بنموت من الضحك ...وبنسمع الجيران كلهم ....
بعدين نروح عند خالي الصغير في بيت العيلة ونكمل بقيت فقرات الحفل الساهر ....
ولازم كل يوم خالي _ يعذبنا _ بأغنية الست أم كلثوم ...( الليلة عيد )...
والله بجد ياجماعة كنا بنتعذب ....أنا فاكر مرة قعدنا حوالي ربع ساعة والست ماقلتش غير كلمتين ...: ( الليلة عيد )....
وكتير أوي كنا نتوسل لخالي إن يجري الأغنية شوية عشان نشوف في كلام تاني في الأغنية ولا ايه .....وهو أبدا ....كان لازم يسمعهلنا كلها ....
ونكمل اليوم علي النظام ده ....


ده بالنسبة لبرنامج اي عيد ...
أما بقي لو كان عيد الاضحي ...فاحنا بندبح دايما في اليوم التاني عشان مانقلبش النظام بتاع اليوم الأول ...
وعشان أنا طبعا الإبن الولد الوحيد علي البنات ....فكنت موعود دايما بجر الخروف وسحبه وأحيانا حمله ....أيوا حمله ....
ولي مع الخرفان صولات وجولات ...
ربما نحكيها مرة تانية عشان أنا كده طولت ....
كل سنة وانتم طيبين ...[/frame]




دايما ياأستاذه ريهام تحفرين بيدك داخلنا .... 
تنقبين عن الذكريات ....وتبحثين عن المعاني ....
ونحن نستمتع إذ نجد فرصة لنسترجع معا تلك الأحداث ...
أدام الله لنا أفكارك ....
ونفعنا بوجودك ...
وتقبلي مني تحيات أخوك محمد ....
أعتذر علي التأخير في الرد ...
وكل عام ونحن جميعا بخير ...
وأنت ياسيدتي بكل الصحة والعافية ...

----------


## totatoty

> العيد
> 
> معنى أكثر منه مناسبة أو كلمة .. فمعنى العيد هو الذي يتعمق في الوجدان .. و تعمر به الذاكرة .. و يشدنا الحنين الى المشاعر الجميلة التي ارتبطت به على مدار أعمارنا
> 
> العيد يتضمن معنى الفرحة , و الاحتفال , و الجماعة , و التسامح , و الغفران , و التصافي , و التعاون , و الالتئام.
> 
> و احساسنا بالعيد يختلف من مرحلة إلى أخرى و لكن من الملاحظ أنه كلما ازدادت اعمارنا قل احساسنا بالعيد .. ففي الصغر تتجلى كل مظاهر الفرحة بالعيد و مع تقدم العمر تفقد بعض هذه المظاهر قيمتها تدريجيا .. و يتحول احساس الفرحة من احساس المتلقي إلى احساس الباذل .. فالطفل يتلقى العيدية , و المعايدة , و الحلوى , و الطعام بكل أشكاله و اللعب بكل اشكاله ,, اما بالنسبة للكبير فعليه الكثير من الواجبات الاجتماعية التي ينبغي له أن يقوم بها و التي يكون الفيصل في الإحساس بها من حيث الفرح أو سواه هو ان تكون نابعة من القلب .. فالتئام شمل العائلات لو كان نابعا من القلب فستكون مظاهره هي المعايدة و الفرحة و اللمسات الاجتماعية التي تقرب البعيد و تجتذب النافر .. أما لو كان غير ذلك فيكون مناسبة لتجديد "الأحمال العصبية و النفسية".
> 
> و على ذلك فالعيد بالنسبة للصغار أخذ .. و بالمسبة للكبار عطاء .. و الأخذ دائما ما يكون مفرحا و مبهجا .. أما العطاء فالأمر يكون كذلك أحيانا .. و يختلف أحيانا .
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
قرأت كل ما كتب من ذكريات عن العيد 
ولكن توقفت كثيرا امام كلماتك استاذ فاضل 
نعم كلما كبرنا قفدنا بعض من فرحه العيد 
التى كانت تتمثل لنا بوجد الجده والجد رحمهما الله 
ومن بعدهم لم يوجد هذا القائد الذى يستطيع لم شمل هذه العائله 
بكل فروعها حتى تعود لنا فرحه العيد التى نتمناها 
ولكن تكفينى ان ارى الفرحه فى عيون الاطفال الصغار 
فاحس اننى انا من بداخله هذه الفرحه
تقبل استاذ فاضل تحياتى 
ولكى ياريهام 
وكل عام وامه الاسلام بخير اعاده الله علينا اعواما عديده 
وزرقنا الله جميعا ان نكون العام القادم على جبل عرفات 
أمين .أمين .أمين

----------


## boukybouky

> *سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته
> كل عام وأنت أختي الفاضله بوكي بوكي
> وكل رواد هذا المنتدى الكريم والأمه الإسلاميه جمعاء
> بخير ويمن وبركات
> وأسأل الله العلى القدير أن يمتعني وإياكم بزيارة قبر الرسول الكريم
> وخير خلق الله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ويكتب لنا سبحانه وتعالى
> إستطاعة قضاء فريضة الحج إن شاء الله
> ولعلنا جميعاً لا زلنا نذكر هذا التخبط الذي حدث العام الماضي
> حيث أختلف كالعاده حول رؤية هلال الشهر 
> ...


و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
معلش بقي متأخرة انتم عارفين زحمة العيد و كل سنة و انتم طيبين  :: 
و انت طيب يا عصام و بخير و يا رب يسعد أيامك و يفرحك بأبنائك
و ان شاء الله متجمعين في عرفات يارب يتقبل منا جميعاً
و الله موضوع إختلاف معاد العيد ده بقي نكتة و نكتة سخيفة بجد منا كعرب
انا السنة ديه فوجئت ان بلاد عيدها السبت و بلاد عيدها الأحد و باكستان عيدها الإثنين
بجد شئ مثر للدهشة و الله و الغريب بقي ان اللي في من البلاد ديه بيحج هيكون
عيده السبت مع السعودية طيب ازاي يعني بس !!!! ربنا يهدي و نعرف يوم في حياتنا
نجتمع كعرب و نكون حتي في العيد يد واحدة متفقين حتي نستطيع الإتفاق عامة 
أهي أمنية مع السنة الجديدة و ربنا يتقبل و تكون سنة أفضل من التي قبلها
دمت بكل خير 
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> السلام عليكم كل سنة وأنتم طيبين....
>  ينعاد عليكم بالخير دايما يارب ومتجمعين وبإذن الله جميعا السنة الجايه علي جبل عرفات ....
> طبعا عيد الأضحى دايما مليان بالمواقف الجميلة والسعيدة ربنا يسعد أيامكم جميعا بالخير دايما يارب .....
> 
> قمت لقيته في الجراج والبنت رابطة الخروف وجايبة مسحوق غسيل الأطباق وفرشة وعملة تدعك في الخروف ، والخروف غرقان مية والأرض كلها فقاقيع صابون والمنظر يموت من الضحك ،  طبعا أنا جاتلي كريزة من الضحك المتواصل ومش عارفة أتكلم .....
> كتر خير البنت شافتني مستاءة قالت تقوم بالواجب معاه ، وهو شافني بضحك وطبعا هو متعصب جدا ، وأنا أقوله خلاص اهو برضة يتدبح وهو نضيف يقولي أحطة في العربية أزاي بس وهو كده ،قلت له مش أنت الي قلتلها تحمية البنت مطيعة وسمعت الكلام ، خلاص هنشفهولك  بالسيشوار ....
>  وعليها بقي وقالي ابقي نشفيه براحتك خلية مشرفنا هنا للعيد الجاي علشان تضحكي علي طول ، وياعيني البنت واقفة في وسطنا ومش فاهمة هو ليه متعصب ومتضايق ، وفهمتها إننا لازم ندبح الخروف اليوم لان دي سنة المسلمين في العيد ، وبرضة هي مش فاهمة إيه اللي مضايقة هي شايفه إنها ما عملتش حاجة غلط ....
> ...
>  والحمد لله من يومها عمرة ما فكر يدخل خروف البيت تاني ....
> ...


 ::   ::   :: 
سيبك انت يا قمر أهم حاجة الطاعة  :good:  
طيب كتر خيرها حبت تنظفه علشان مش تتضايقي ..
بس ايه تدبيسة رائعة من زوجك يا ليلة ... 
بس أفضل شئ ان الخروف مش ييجي البيت اصل إحنا زمان كنا بنجيبه البيت 
و كانت بتبقي مأساة و الله  و من ساعة ما بقينا بندبح برة بقي أفضل كتير 
بهدلة رهيبة و مهما تنظفي ريحة البيت بتكون بشعة  :n:  
بس فعلا و الله الذكريات ديه لا تنسي و بنفضل نفتكرها و نضحك 
ربنا يفرحك دايماً يا رب 
دمتِ بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## R17E

هذا موقف حدث يوم عرفة و إن كان أول ما يحضرني عند ذكر العيد ..
.....
هناك 
كانت ـ ولازالت ـ المياه التي نستخدمها في المنزل تأتي عن طريق الآبار .. وكان بالقرب من المنزل خزان مياه كبير 
كانت الطريقة المثالية لتعبئة هذا الخزان الذي يبعد عن البئر حوالى كيلو متر ... هي أن يذهب أحدنا لتشغيل موتور الماء عند البئر ويقف الآخر فوق سطح الخزان ليؤشر ويلوح بيديه حين يمتليء ويتم اطفاء الموتور.. 

قبل مغرب ذلك اليوم كنت أنا من سيذهب للبئر وأختي الصغيرة التي تبلغ من العمر أربع سنوات ستقف على سطح الخزان ..
قلت لها حين يمتليء الخزان فكل ما عليك أن ترفعي يديك .. وتنادي بأعلى صوتك .. وبعد شرح مبسط للعملية فهمت الآلية التي يتم بها مليء الخزان..
ذهبت وحين امتلاء الخزان وأنا اراقبها بدأت تقفز فوق سطح الخزان الممتليء لتخبرني أن العملية تمت بنجاح ..
ولكن الأمر الذي لم يكن مخططا له هو سقوطها في الخزان ...!!!
كانت المسافة بعيدة ..
وحين رأيتها تسقط بدأت في الصراخ ولكن دون جدوى ..
ركضت باتجاهها وكانت المسافة في نظري وفي تلك اللحظة أبعد من الشمس ..
كان موقفا صعبا محبطا ومربكا .. لطفل في الثالثة عشرة من العمر ..!
كان الطريق ينمو كلما أدركت الوصول ..!!
وصلت إلى الخزان بعد معاناة الطريق الطويل ..
كنت أسأل نفسي ..كيف سأجدها ..
لم أدع فكرة الموت تتسلل إلى ذهني كنت أطردها ولكنها كانت تقفز أمامي ..
كل الأشجار والصخور التي قابلتها في طريقي كان لها شكل ورائحة الموت ..!

لم أستطع أن أصعد لسطح الخزان رغم أنه أسهل عمل كنت أقوم به ..!!
ربما لم تستغرق مجاولاتي أكثر من ثانية .. ولكن الموقف جعلني أتخيل أني أحاول الصعود منذ سنوات !
توجهت لأبي ..
قلت له سارة .
ولم أستطع الكلام وأشرت ناحية الخزان ..
إلى الآن لا أدري كيف نهض وتوجه للخزان ..!!؟
أتذكر منظره وهو يقفز بكامل لباسه .. كان يرتدي طاقيه بيضاء لم ينزلها عن رأسه ..
قفز في الخزان كانت دقيقة تشبة عمرا كاملا ..
وخرج من الخزان يحملها على يديه ..
لازال منظره وهو يقلبها بين يديه حاضرا في ذهني إلى هذه اللحظة !!
منظره وهو يحبس دمعته ..
تماسك عجيب ..
كلنا نسأله ، ماذا حدث ..
هل ينفع أن نذهب بها إلى مستشفى .. أو أي شيء المهم أن تعود !
أذكره وهو يحدث عمي خالد رحمة الله عليه ..
قال له خلاص .. أمر الله ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ..
خلينا نفطر.. 
وبعد الصلاة بنكلم الجماعة في المسجد علشان ندفنها ..
ثم قال لي بلهجة فيها تهديد ..
لا تخبر أحد من أهلك .. بعد الإفطار إن شاء الله نخبرهم..
لم أكن أعي أي شيء من كل هذا ..
حملها ودخل بها المنزل ووضعها في مكان يسمي المندره .. 
لا يريد أن يصل الخبر لأمها وجدتها وجدها قبل الإفطار ..
كنت أنا وهو وعمي فقط من شاهد كل هذا ..

جلسنا على الافطار ..
لم يكن يأكل شيئا أكل تمرة واحده فقط ..
الكل لاحظ دموعا في عينية .. وغباء على ملامحي لكن الأمر لم يخطر في بالهم ..
فجأة يأتي السؤال ...
فين سارة ؟
قال بلغة حازمة : نايمة في المندره خلوها لا أحد يصحيها ..

مالم يكن يخطر في بال أحد ممن شهد الموقف أن يسمع بكاء طفل يأتي من المندره ..
كانت سارة !!
لم تمت ..
قفز والدي إلى المندرة وعاد في ثواني يحملها وهي تبكي ، ودموعه في عينيه !
كان موقفا عصيبا ..
كان حزينا وقتها ولكنه الآن وبعد مرور سبعة عشر يوم عرفة و عيد أضحي بكاملها أصبح موقفا للتندر والحديث عن " القطط " التي لها سبعمئة روح ..!

وكبرت .. وكبرنا وبقي الخزان والبئر .. وصخور الطريق الكاذبة !

----------


## boukybouky

> *أولا .... تهنئة من القلب لكل أعضاء منتدانا الحبيب بمناسبة عيد الأضحي المبارك
>            وبمناسبة العام الجديد وإن شاء الله العام القادم ربنا يحقق للجميع آمالهم
> ثانيا.... العيد وذكرياته الكثيرة ... ويسرني ان احكي لكم ذكرياتي مع العيد في عام 1986
>           وفي هذا العام رزقت بأبني محمد ( الآن طالب في كلية الطب ) وجاءت آلام 
>           الولاده لزوجتي يوم الوقفة وذهبت بها الي المستشفي وقضينا يوم الوقفة واول 
>           يوم العيد في المستشفي ... وطبعا كان أجمل عيد لأنني فرحت بقدوم اول مولود 
>           ولد بعد ثلاث بنات .... وفي كل عيد اتذكر هذا اليوم ... 
> 
>           وأشكرك يا ريهام علي دعوتي في هذا الموضوع الرائع ...وكل عام والجميع بخير*


الوالد العزيز ا/ سيد عطية و حضرتك طيب و بخير يا رب 
و سنة سعيدة علينا جميعاً و يا رب نتدارك ما فاتنا في السابقة 
و يعيننا علي طاعته و عمل كل ما يرضيه عنا 
حقاُ هي ذكري لا تنسي لحضرتك ربنا يبارك في محمد و في كل اخواته و يفرحك بهم
و الشكر الوافر لتواجد حضرتك و المشاركة في الموضوع 
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> دايما ياأستاذه ريهام تحفرين بيدك داخلنا .... 
> تنقبين عن الذكريات ....وتبحثين عن المعاني ....
> ونحن نستمتع إذ نجد فرصة لنسترجع معا تلك الأحداث ...
> أدام الله لنا أفكارك ....
> ونفعنا بوجودك ...
> وتقبلي مني تحيات أخوك محمد ....
> أعتذر علي التأخير في الرد ...
> وكل عام ونحن جميعا بخير ...
> وأنت ياسيدتي بكل الصحة والعافية ...


أهلاً بك هورس منور ذكريات العيد 
يا رب يخليك و حقيقي رأيك و إطراءك هذا أعتز به جداً
يا رب بس أكون اقدر اقدم شئ بسيط حتي يفيدنا و يجمعنا دوماً في خير
ففي الذكريات تكمن أشياء تمثل حاضرنا و تراثنا حتي المؤلم منها عظة و عبرة لنا 
ده انا التي تعتذر عن التأخير علي مشاركتم الجميلة و التي حقاً اسعدتموني بها 
و الله الموضوع ده بجد من أقرب المواضيع إلي قلبي لما فيه من دفء كبير بكل
الحروف التي خطتها اناملكم و كل تلك الذكريات التي اشعرتني بألفة كبيرة بيني و بينكم

بس يبقي بقي فضول رهيب بخصوص موضوع البليلة  :: 
اعرف البليلة و العاشورا في 10 محرم لكن في 10 ذو الحجة  :2:  
بس تعرف احلي حاجة في رد ك بجد لمة العيلة الجميلة ما شاء الله 
ربنا يدمها عليكم و دايماً تكونوا مع بعض و كل سنة و انت طيب و بخير
في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> [RIGHT]هذا موقف حدث يوم عرفة و إن كان أول ما يحضرني عند ذكر العيد 
> 
> ولكن الأمر الذي لم يكن مخططا له هو سقوطها في الخزان
> كانت المسافة بعيدة 
> وحين رأيتها تسقط بدأت في الصراخ ولكن دون جدوى 
> ركضت باتجاهها وكانت المسافة في نظري وفي تلك اللحظة أبعد من الشمس 
> كان موقفا صعبا محبطا ومربكا .. لطفل في الثالثة عشرة من العمر 
> كان الطريق ينمو كلما أدركت الوصول ..!!
> وصلت إلى الخزان بعد معاناة الطريق الطويل 
> ...


 حرام عليك بجد R17E و الله ربنا يسامحك انا حسيت ان قلبي انا اللي هيقف و انا اقرأ مشاركتك 
زي ما اكون بتفرج علي ما تحكي لنا اكنه امامي خاصة ان طريقة سردك للأحداث 
تجعلنا تتخيلها تماماً و لم يخطر في بالي في البداية ان يكون حادث كهذا و مع تكملة
القراءة شعرت بإحساس رهيب و بذنب كبير لفتح ذكريات العيد التي بسببها تذكرت هذا 
الحادث المؤلم و فقط تنفست الصعداء مع قراءة هذه الفقرة 




> مالم يكن يخطر في بال أحد ممن شهد الموقف أن يسمع بكاء طفل يأتي من المندره كانت سارة
> لم تمت


ربنا يخلي سارة و يبارك فيها و يبارك في عمرها
و حقيقي موقف صعب جداً علي أي أب كان الله في عون أبيك وقتها و عونك كطفل يتحمل كل هذا
بجد ان يجد الإنسان نفسه في موقف كهذا لا يريد ان يفسد بهجة العيد علي بقية اسرته
و في نفس الوقت الألم و الحزن يعتصره إحتمال مثل هذا شاق جداً و ان يكون في عينيه
كل تلك الدموع و حرصاً علي البقية يحاول إخفائها بجد شئ عظيم فتحية تقدير كبيرة لوالدك 

كل الشكر لك و دمت بكل خير

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## kethara

الاخت الرائعة بوكى
لكِ الشكر والتحية على كل موضوعاتك الشيقة والجميلة
وكل سنة والأمة الأسلامية كلها بخير ويتحقق لها النصر
اما ذكريات العيد كثيرة وكانت تلك الأيام المباركة لها شكل وطعم ولون تانى
غير تلك الأيام ....اما الموقف الذى لن أنساه كان فى العيد الكبير
وكان أول مرة أشترى حذاء بكعب عالى فكان أمنية لى وبما انى الكبيرة
وافقت أمى بعد محايلة ان تشترية لى ولكن باقى أخواتى دون كعب
وكنت فرحانة وطول الليل محافظة علية جنبى مش عايزة حتى أخليهم
يتفرجوا علية .....وكنا دائما نقضى أول يومين للعيد ببلدة أبى ثم نعود
ثالث يوم العيد لمنزلنا بالقاهرة لنكمل زيارة الأقارب وفعلا سافرنا
وجلست أقص حكايات وروايات عن حذائى العالى الجديد لبنات العائلة
لدرجة انهم كانوا هيتجننوا ليروة وانا أثير حماسهم بكل الطرق 
وجاءت اللحظة الحاسمة وأرتديت ملابس العيد والكل بالخارج وحانت لحظة
الصفر لأرتداء الحذاء ابو كعب عالى عشان أعييد واخد العيدية من جدى 
وللأسف طلعت فردة أصغر من التانية وباظ العيد بالنسبة لى وسط الكلمات
والضحك علية وانا ميتة من البكاء وطبعا قضيت العيد بحذائى القديم والكل
لابس جديد ومن يومها حرمت أسافر من غير ما ارتدى حذاء العيد قبل العيد

وهناك حكايات وحكايات وربنا يسعد أيام الجميع وتكون كلها أعياد
مع بالغ تحيتى

----------

